# 511112 Project/ program administrator join in



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

I am creating this thread for people who applied skill assessment to Vetassess for the ANZSCO code 511112 for Project/ program administrator. I am not seeing any proper thread for this job code. Please join in and share your experience and timelines so that everyone can benefit out of the information and experience being shared


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

I started thinking to migrate to Australia on 1st Jan 2013. I didn't want to take a chance with the documentation part required through out the process and also I was quite busy to have time for research about the process and procedures. So I searched for a MARA registered agent Visas Simply pvt ltd. 
My work profile is in to ITIL field (Information Technology Infrastructure Library). I have work experience in IT Service management (Incident/ problem/ change management). The agent called me and asked about my roles and then she read out few roles. She asked me to match atleast 50-60% of the roles from different roles that she was reading out. When I found some matching roles like negotiating contracts with client, working with technology team and higher management, getting serious issues to management notice etc. Finally they said that 511112 is my code and they asked me all required docs.
Finally, after submitting the docs, they verified them, arranged them and sent across to vetassess. Vetassess acknowledged the receipt of docs and payment received on 25th March. Now its only 1 month, probably need to wait for another 2 months.

Looking forward for participants in the same jobcode and share their experience so far. If someone already in Australia, kindly share your journey and also the current job situation for this code.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

*Anzsco 511112*

Anyone in the forum who has applied for this job code, please join? Anyone who has already got a Visa with this Job code, please share your experience?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

I want to apply under this code. But apart from the info in my timeline there is nothing I can tell you. I will need to wait until July to be able to say how it works out. The only fear I have is the "lottery" of the CSOL. If the code drops out of the list 1st July, I am screwed.

But lets hope for the best. What's your IELTS score?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply under this code. But apart from the info in my timeline there is nothing I can tell you. I will need to wait until July to be able to say how it works out. The only fear I have is the "lottery" of the CSOL. If the code drops out of the list 1st July, I am screwed.
> 
> But lets hope for the best. What's your IELTS score?


Have you received any news regarding dropping out this code out of CSOL? I see its in the list of WA and ACT. I believe WA would be the best option. But yes, as you said, need to wait and watch for the Vetassess result and then the new list in July 1st.

In the blogs, I see that people who applied to vetassess in Jan, are still waiting.

yet to write IELTS on 25th May.

Good Luck M8


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

sghosh said:


> Have you received any news regarding dropping out this code out of CSOL? I see its in the list of WA and ACT. I believe WA would be the best option. But yes, as you said, need to wait and watch for the Vetassess result and then the new list in July 1st.
> 
> In the blogs, I see that people who applied to vetassess in Jan, are still waiting.
> 
> ...


No. And everyone who prentends to have such "news" before 1st of July is a liar. DIAC keeps them confidential until disclosure, and therefore it is pure speculation which occupations may or may not be on the list.



sghosh said:


> I see its in the list of WA and ACT. I believe WA would be the best option.


WA is quite pricy and ACT a little sleepy (and many positions require security clearance). But a one needs to be thankful that the job code is on any list at all.



sghosh said:


> need to watch for the Vetassess result and then the new list in July 1st.


Yes, I hope to get my results by mid July, but due to the rush just before gate closure, this may delay a little bit.



sghosh said:


> yet to write IELTS on 25th May.


You should opt for a 7 in each band which is possible, but not easy (depending on your command of the English language). How many points do you claim for your application?

Finn


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> You should opt for a 7 in each band which is possible, but not easy (depending on your command of the English language). How many points do you claim for your application?
> 
> Finn


If I secure band 7 in IELTS then 65 and with WA SS I will have 70 points.

My entire education is in english medium and also working in an english speaking environment where I interact daily with international clients. However, never know, will try my best to score at least 7 through out.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 
i am currently preparing the documents requirements for the assessment for 511112.

Hope to submit ti vetasses by 20th of May. I am getting professional help only with a specialist who assists with putting together for the occupation assessment.

Lets see how this will go.


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Hi guys,
> i am currently preparing the documents requirements for the assessment for 511112.
> 
> Hope to submit ti vetasses by 20th of May. I am getting professional help only with a specialist who assists with putting together for the occupation assessment.
> ...


Hope everything goes good for all of us. Its 6th week for me, another month or so before I can see an update. IELTS is on 25th May. If Vetassess is clear, I don't think there should be any more huddles.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement sghosh, may i ask what is your job profile ?

I am from the shipping and logistics background.
Did you put together all the documents yourself ?


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Thanks for the encouragement sghosh, may i ask what is your job profile ?
> 
> I am from the shipping and logistics background.
> Did you put together all the documents yourself ?


I am from IT Service management background. Managing the SLA (Service Level Agreements) and working as a bridge between technical teams and management. I also face the client directly.

I have applied through MARA agent. I have provided all the documents requested by him.
Statutory declarations from my managers, Btech marksheets, passport, Payslips from all the companies, ITIL certificate etc


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks, Sounds like you have got it covered. Only problem is that my General Manager should not find out abt my plans .


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Thanks, Sounds like you have got it covered. Only problem is that my General Manager should not find out abt my plans .


If you too have submitted statutory declarations, then the reference will received a call or email. If you have given a letter in company letter head, they may not even call anyone or they may send a letter to your HR dept to verify the letter.


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be giving everything on the letterheads. Have got 6 and half years experience and worked only in 2 companies.

When i left the first company, i was smart enough to get a few blank letterheads stamped and took them with me.
Now that company has closed down 

As for my current company, it should not be a problem..


----------



## cjenks34 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all
I too am looking at having my skills assessed at Project Administrator. I work in exhibitions and have done so for 9 1/2 years. Just gathering all my documentation together for Vetasses. Would any one be kind enough to let me sneak a peek at the reference letter they have submitted. My boss will sign but says I should draft the letter, not sure what to put or what layout to use.
Any help would be much appreciated
Thank you


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

cjenks34 said:


> Hi all
> I too am looking at having my skills assessed at Project Administrator. I work in exhibitions and have done so for 9 1/2 years. Just gathering all my documentation together for Vetasses. Would any one be kind enough to let me sneak a peek at the reference letter they have submitted. My boss will sign but says I should draft the letter, not sure what to put or what layout to use.
> Any help would be much appreciated
> Thank you


I believe you need to print the letter in a stamp paper and then take the signature of your boss on it. Below is the format that I used

This is to provide information on roles of xxxyour namexxx when he was working in xxxcompany name and placexxx. Being his xxxmanger/ supervisorxxx during his entire tenure in xxxcompany namexxx, I was responsible to closely monitor his deliverables. xxxyour namexxx joined xxxcompany namexxx as xxxyour designationxxx on xxxdate of joiningxxx and worked here till xxxlast working day. He was hired as a full time employee with a minimum of 40 work hours a week.
I hope my information herein, will be helpful for you to understand his role and asses his skills.
He was a part of the xxxname of your teamxxx team working for xxxtype of clientxx. Give a short description as what your company does, and how you contribute to your project. 

His main responsibilities & duties were:

=> xxxxxx
=> xxxxxx
descrive all your activities in bullet points


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> I will be giving everything on the letterheads. Have got 6 and half years experience and worked only in 2 companies.
> 
> When i left the first company, i was smart enough to get a few blank letterheads stamped and took them with me.
> Now that company has closed down
> ...


with only two companies, your case would be quite simple and I am sure you will get a positive response very soon. Keep us posted on your progress and update your timelines


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

I paid for the assessment on 22nd May 2013. The vetasses website update says "Initial Documents received. We will be in touch with you if any additional information is required"

This was as of 23rd July 2013. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## shiraz (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

Can you guide me about this occupation. I'm not be able to find reference job duties for this occupation on vetassess website. 

I need to find this info for a friend. His concern his that how can he find out if his job duties matches the ones required by vetassess.

thanks


----------



## luckyz (Dec 23, 2011)

My profile is also into ITIL... and I have been researching for our relevant job code which could match our profiles...


----------



## jakinyi (Aug 16, 2013)

Vetassess informed me today that my docs arrived safely and soundly.

Now the journey begins!!!!


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

FYI in my case (also 511112) after that day it was exactly a waiting time of 5 Months -1 day until the grant of the 190 Visa.
So if all goes smooth (and the 511112 stays on the corresponding lists) you should get your grant in February.


----------



## jakinyi (Aug 16, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> FYI in my case (also 511112) after that day it was exactly a waiting time of 5 Months -1 day until the grant of the 190 Visa.
> So if all goes smooth (and the 511112 stays on the corresponding lists) you should get your grant in February.


Thanks for sharing your timeline Finn!

Next for me is to sit for IELTS. I was wondering how soon I can start gathering other documents e.g. police reports presuming a positive outcome. Reason I ask is that I've lived in more than one country, most recently the U.S and it takes at least two months to get a police report from them.


----------



## Bunna (Oct 5, 2013)

*project administrator*

Hi,

Can you please tell whether project administrator 511112 would be on list or not in the new occupation list ?


----------



## Asun (Oct 8, 2013)

*Project Administrator*

did u get ur immigration on this code? since you were expecting in two months, 
and what mara charged from you for this service?
i am waiting for the october WA list and will apply accordingly.
but i think this profession will remain in the list as this occupation is not under review by the WA govt.

regards


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

jakinyi said:


> Thanks for sharing your timeline Finn!
> 
> Next for me is to sit for IELTS. I was wondering how soon I can start gathering other documents e.g. police reports presuming a positive outcome. Reason I ask is that I've lived in more than one country, most recently the U.S and it takes at least two months to get a police report from them.


I believe it will be too early to get your PCC done. As your initial entry date would depend on the date of your PCC (normally 1 yr from the Earliest PCC date). So if you plan to move to Australia as soon as you get your visa, then you may start the PCC process from now. 

So lets say you get your first PCC from XXX country on 8th Dec,2013 then your initial entry date in your Visa will be close to 8th Dec, 2014. So assuming you get your Visa by March 2014 you will have another 7-8 months for your first entry.

Actually yeah, you can go ahead as per the illustration above!!!


----------



## sghosh (Apr 5, 2013)

Bunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell whether project administrator 511112 would be on list or not in the new occupation list ?


I have a strong feeling that this code will continue to be in the list for some more time. As the available seat has increased for this year by 1000. and the ceiling is never reached till date. Last year less than 500 was filled up. So obviously there is a demand for this code which is why they have listed it in CSOL. It will continue till demand goes down or some serious modification in the skills list done under political pressure against immigration


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,
I am also applying for Skill Assessment for Program/Project Administrator.
Right now, I am preparing my documentation, actually I am building my CV and I have to include referees in this moment, and I ask myself, do referees that I want to include, have to know English or it is not mandatory, does anyone know?
Thanks.


----------



## MrsJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi everyone just to let you know the bad news, Project administrator 511112 is off the WA list. I am so upset as we were also hoping to get into Australia with this skill and have already paid and are waiting for our Vetasses results. Such a waste of money!

Sorry to all of you that were also hoping to get in with this skill


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

MrsJ said:


> Hi everyone just to let you know the bad news, Project administrator 511112 is off the WA list. I am so upset as we were also hoping to get into Australia with this skill and have already paid and are waiting for our Vetasses results. Such a waste of money!
> 
> Sorry to all of you that were also hoping to get in with this skill


I cant believe this. 
I prepared all my documentation and I should to send it these week for skill assessment. How they can change twice in one month occupation list? 
I hope that this is some mistake, in Occupation ceilings there is still more then 7000 open places for this occupation. 
I am feeling so bad....


----------



## MrsJ (Oct 28, 2013)

I am also hoping this is a terrible mistake, I don't think it is though  At least you haven't paid for your assessment yet! Is there any other occupation you could apply for?


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

MrsJ said:


> I am also hoping this is a terrible mistake, I don't think it is though  At least you haven't paid for your assessment yet! Is there any other occupation you could apply for?


I am looking for it, I cant work right now. 
I have wide range of duties in my company. First variant was Research and Development Manager, but VICs requirements are that I have to have experience in product life process, which I dont have. 
My position is Development Team Assistant in my company and I work as a Project Manager too. 
Do you have any idea for your situation? 
I will send email to DIAC and to WA.


----------



## MrsJ (Oct 28, 2013)

All I can think to do for now, is see if it comes back on any lists in July next year. Otherwise more studying and try to get in on a different skill, so sad


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

MrsJ said:


> All I can think to do for now, is see if it comes back on any lists in July next year. Otherwise more studying and try to get in on a different skill, so sad


I hope that we will not wait to long to show up again on any lists. 
I do not know should I apply for this occupation, because I have prepared everything or looking for other option?
So complicated...


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

*Program or Project Administrator*



sghosh said:


> Anyone in the forum who has applied for this job code, please join? Anyone who has already got a Visa with this Job code, please share your experience?




Hi all,

i have prepared all my document and ready to send to VETASSES ,but by process consultant said that this occupation is closed for now.

Kindly advice do i need to proceed with VETASSES or not

Regards.
Sammy


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

sam07robbie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> i have prepared all my document and ready to send to VETASSES ,but by process consultant said that this occupation is closed for now.
> 
> ...


Depends how much time do you have. No one knows whether this occupation will show up again or not. 
At the moment, the only way for getting visa under this occupation is to find an Australian employer, who will offer you a job.


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks aunswa for your reply.

what do you suggest shall i go with VETASSES process and make the payment towards VETASSES,as its valid for Life time can i take a chance and apply .i have time till Friday to inform my process consultant in taking my profile further.

kindly give your inputs ,


Best,
Sammy


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

Are you sure that there is no other occupation for which you could apply? 
That is my suggestion, look for other, if no, then apply and wait to show up on some lists or find an employer.
Best wishes...


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for your reply

Yap I had asked the same to my process consultant she said even she had took out for some close match occupation but none is available. 

I have 4yrs of experience in contract and project administrator which is very much exactly to me current profile hence I had taken this occupation and wanted to migrate to Australia ASAP but this sudden close of this occupation let me down. 

My process consultant said in next 3 months it might open or next year but their is huge requirements for this profile hence its hope for the best.

Cheers, 
Sammy


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

can anyone shed some more light on this occupation ceiling project administrator 511112 - are there any chances that it might come again on WA list???


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

I have made the payment towards vetasses today hoping that occupation list for project administrator will open up soon , I have taken risk and made the payment lets hope for good. 

Best,
Sammy


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

sam07robbie said:


> I have made the payment towards vetasses today hoping that occupation list for project administrator will open up soon , I have taken risk and made the payment lets hope for good.
> 
> Best,
> Sammy


Hi Sammy,

I am also on the same boat!
My vetasses results are awaited & most likely I should have the vetasses confirmation by Mid/end Jan. (got delayed because of Christmas and heavy back log of applications with Vetasses authority )

I really hope that project administrator profile opens soon by Jan 
really, quite worried and tensed


----------



## suhaaan (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi all

I want to migrate to Australia too and while researching the occupations project administrator seemed a god match for me and the ceiling is also high with only 100 filled till now. However, while reading this thread I realised most of you are applying through state migration (WA to be precise). 

Can't we apply through a General skilled migration (the skill select route) in this job category?


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes , only WA has the occupation no other state is providing this occupation and right the occupation is closed .


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Does any one have a idea when the project administrator occupation is gone open ,my vetasses document verification process has been started today , kindly let me know when it will open up.

Even I have to take my Ietls


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to break bad news to you, but currently it does not look like any state is going to open up this occupation in the near future.


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

So what is the alternative for this , so that we can get PR


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

you have to look for another job code which matches your work experience and position.

Or i guess you can actually get a job offer and let the employer sponsor you for this code.
But it would be very hard and i am not sure if there is anything much can be done.


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Sorry to break bad news to you, but currently it does not look like any state is going to open up this occupation in the near future.


Hi,

Well, I agree that as of now, none of the state is sponsoring this profile..

But I have checked and the occupation ceiling is still showing that only 100-140 jobs posts have been filled for this 511112 - project administrator profile out 7000 posts..

So, I guess that they will have a requirement in near future and this profile would get open soon - if not in January/Feb then might be around March /April...

Does anyone has some more information for this profile??

pls help??


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Spring2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well, I agree that as of now, none of the state is sponsoring this profile..
> 
> ...



Actually there might be a reason for that.
I have talked to a few people on the forum. this job code is usually the most general code and many job profiles can fit into this code up to an extent.
I think that this 7000 seats is to take into account many of the students studying there, or maybe people on employer sponsored visa who are already there in Australia.
Maybe Australia government is anticipating that these 7000 seats will be filled in internally without new PR applicants needed.

Of course this is just an assumption, but something to think about.

I hope the above is not the case though and people can try with that job code again.


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Actually there might be a reason for that.
> I have talked to a few people on the forum. this job code is usually the most general code and many job profiles can fit into this code up to an extent.
> I think that this 7000 seats is to take into account many of the students studying there, or maybe people on employer sponsored visa who are already there in Australia.
> Maybe Australia government is anticipating that these 7000 seats will be filled in internally without new PR applicants needed.
> ...


Thanks for your detailed reply.. you are right in a way, that this could also be one of the possibility that Australia government would get these seats internally..
So, if not now, then the next possibility of this profile to get open up in june/july - before the next financial year?
it's quite vague and scary though at this stage ..

I* have one more question *- since I will get my Vetasses results by next week and it has lifetime validity. And for Vetasses - I had already submitted the experience letter from my current employer?

So, in this case, would it be ok if someone change/switch the job till the profile gets open up (whether it take 6 months or a year's time)?

pls let me know if my question is not clear enough!

Thanks
Spring2014


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

We can hope and wait and watch what happens in the next year. Hopefully they will open this job code again. 
As for vetasses, it's fine if you change your job. When it would be time to make your EOI. You can update the current information of your latest job and provide proof of employment for the same and it will be fine.


----------



## aunswa (Oct 15, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> Actually there might be a reason for that.
> I have talked to a few people on the forum. this job code is usually the most general code and many job profiles can fit into this code up to an extent.
> I think that this 7000 seats is to take into account many of the students studying there, or maybe people on employer sponsored visa who are already there in Australia.
> Maybe Australia government is anticipating that these 7000 seats will be filled in internally without new PR applicants needed.
> ...


I have same opinion as you. Totally agree with you.


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

kingjkraal said:


> We can hope and wait and watch what happens in the next year. Hopefully they will open this job code again.
> As for vetasses, it's fine if you change your job. When it would be time to make your EOI. You can update the current information of your latest job and provide proof of employment for the same and it will be fine.


Thanks for your answer!
In this case, is there any other close profile, by which I can apply for...because as I said in my earlier posts - I am expecting my Vetassess results by next week..
So, is there any other way out to get through it?
pls shed some light on this.., any suggestions with be of great help.


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes can anyone guide us what is the next possible way to move further .plzzzz


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Spring2014 said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> In this case, is there any other close profile, by which I can apply for...because as I said in my earlier posts - I am expecting my Vetassess results by next week..
> So, is there any other way out to get through it?
> pls shed some light on this.., any suggestions with be of great help.


Pls help on above question? 
As there are lot of things at stake and it looks like there is no way out
is there any other closely matching profile which is similar to this project administrator profile which is open right now, whatever the state may be??

pls help ??


----------



## Spring2014 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi,

I just got my vetassess outcome and it says "Negative"...does it mean, I have not qualified ???
I had applied for project administrator - code 511112

I am yet to receive the letter in order to see the reason for this failure?

pls advise


----------



## kingjkraal (Aug 21, 2012)

Spring2014 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just got my vetassess outcome and it says "Negative"...does it mean, I have not qualified ???
> I had applied for project administrator - code 511112
> ...


What are the docs you submitted? what is your exact job profile and your job responsibilities?
did you get the rejection letter now?
Did you use an agent or did it yourself?


----------



## sam07robbie (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello everyone today my process consultant had called and she was telling probably in the month of june the project administrator occupation will open.dont know how far it is true , does any one have a clear idea about this occupation. 


Best,
Sammy


----------



## MrsJ (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow I would be very interested in knowing where she gets her info from? That would be amazing if it is true.

@Spring2014 It would be best if you contacted Vetasses and got a detailed description of exactly why you got a Negative assessment. I would be worried about paying more money for a new assessment as there is no guarantee that this skill will come back on the list


----------



## caissa22 (Mar 17, 2014)

sghosh said:


> I am creating this thread for people who applied skill assessment to Vetassess for the ANZSCO code 511112 for Project/ program administrator. I am not seeing any proper thread for this job code. Please join in and share your experience and timelines so that everyone can benefit out of the information and experience being shared


Hello guys,

I am just about to submit my documents to Vettasses for assessment for 511112. Of course this occupation is now off all the lists for state nomination. I am therefore counting on it reinstated by the time I get feedback from Vettasses. My consolation is that its on the CSOL released on 01 March 2014. Does anyone here share my predicament? For those that have succeeded in getting visa grant, kindly share your stories and encourage someone.

Cheers,
Caissa.


----------



## caissa22 (Mar 17, 2014)

sghosh said:


> I am creating this thread for people who applied skill assessment to Vetassess for the ANZSCO code 511112 for Project/ program administrator. I am not seeing any proper thread for this job code. Please join in and share your experience and timelines so that everyone can benefit out of the information and experience being shared





jakinyi said:


> Vetassess informed me today that my docs arrived safely and soundly.
> 
> Now the journey begins!!!!


Hi Jakinyi,

How far have you gone with your application? I am just preparing my documents.


----------



## billybreezer (Jun 10, 2008)

Sad to see this off all lists....hoping something comes up in June/July...otherwise lots of wasted time/money.


----------



## karanmadan300 (May 31, 2014)

*Skill assessment cleared but of no use anymore*

Finally received a positive result for my Skill assessment for 511112. IELTS also cleared with overall 8 and minimum 7. But all in vain , not even a single state has it on their lists, let alone being open.


----------



## cooljay2708 (May 31, 2014)

Hi SGOSH, I too from India and I'm wondering how come same agent company "Visas Simply pvt ltd" has asked me to confirm my job suitability for same ANZSCO code - 511112? I'm an Operations Management pro with 16 years of experience. Are they reliable? Please advise.


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

billybreezer said:


> Sad to see this off all lists....hoping something comes up in June/July...otherwise lots of wasted time/money.


Hi, 511112 is open for WA as of today.

My question to the group. I have just initiated the process through an agent. I have been working in IT vendor relations, Contracts Management, Small Projects, CSAT, a bit of PMO etc since last many years. I recently got certified in PMP and moved to a new role thats primarily Program Management Support (Capital Expense tracking of Program, Forecasting and planning + IT Tools enhancements + Process Improvement etc ..) My agent did some technical evaluation and concluded that I fit into CSOL 224999 (Information & Other Organization Professionals). I am confused . Is that correct or should I fit into 511112 (Proj & Program Admin) ? Or is there some other code that I fit into? Any advice will be appreciated.

Another question I have is - When we apply to VETASSESS, do we tell them the code we are applying for ? Prompt them with a specific CSOL code ? Or just send the CV and they come back to you with alternative options or something ....Sorry, new to the whole process ... Please help


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, 

I am also applying for the 511112 occupation under subclass 190 visa. I have received my assessment positive and waiting for my IELTS score.

511112 is open for WA under schedule 2, but as per the additional requirement , the applicant must have the proof that he/ she has worked in the same or relevant occupation in WA during last 12 months.

In that case, if we don't have an offer letter from an employer and 12 months experience in WA, we cannot apply?

It will be really gr8 if anybody could state their views on my query.

One more question is that, what is the fate of this occupation? Will it be listed by any state, if yesss which state or territory seems to be most popular to call for this occupation???


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

trombok.c said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also applying for the 511112 occupation under subclass 190 visa. I have received my assessment positive and waiting for my IELTS score.
> 
> ...



Hi trombok,

I am in the same boat as you.

Need some clarity on the 190 Visa type for WA for the 511112 code, which is appearing in schedule 2.

Is the invite from the Australian Employer a must ...as I think this defeats the purpose of the visa...

Thanks


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Hi trombok,
> 
> I am in the same boat as you.
> 
> ...


Hi Lordgopi, 


Yaa even I am confused need some clearity on this.What's ur timeline?

I also wanted to know what is the min. IELTS requirement for this occupation code.

Regards
Trom


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi

I think the minimum requirement is a 7 on each category.

Cheers


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Also just applied for the Eoi on 1 july 2014 with 65 points.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok.....that's gr8. In visa 190 isn't it mandatory to have State sponsorship.Can we apply for EOI without having SS.

Cheers 
Trom


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

I just managed to get a response from my migration agent. Unfortunately, yes a job offer is required now for the 180 visa if the job falls under schedule 2.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

And yes . the whole deal about the 190 visa is the state sponsor ship. So the ss is must.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi, i am applied under this occupation. i have completed my skill assessment and got positive last week. only WA has the occupation in their list but it is under schedule 2 which needs employment contract. any body plse guide me how to proceed further. thanks.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

6 is enough for this occupation. 



trombok.c said:


> Hi Lordgopi,
> 
> 
> Yaa even I am confused need some clearity on this.What's ur timeline?
> ...


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

rafisq1 said:


> 6 is enough for this occupation.


Hi Rafisq

Thanx, that's gr8......are u also applying for the same..?


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi
i just submited the eoi with 60 points for the same occupation. what about you??


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

rafisq1 said:


> hi
> i just submited the eoi with 60 points for the same occupation. what about you??


Are u applying for 190 visa??


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

rafisq1 said:


> hi
> i just submited the eoi with 60 points for the same occupation. what about you??


Are u applying for 190 visa??My agent says for 190 visa we cannot apply till the state does not open for the occupation.Can we submit Eoi without SS. 

Pl. Advice...


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes we have only choice of 190. u can still submit the eoi by selecting any state. once it open u may selct the state any time. who is ur agent.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

rafisq1 said:


> yes we have only choice of 190. u can still submit the eoi by selecting any state. once it open u may selct the state any time. who is ur agent.


So in EOI we can mention any state and then at the time of SS we can edit the name of the state.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

trombok.c said:


> Thnx for letting me know.......I talked to my agent and he agreed n will be submitting the same....thanx again.....


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

hi
any updates about this job code.... any progress guys?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

I am now planning to try other visa options. The offer letter from the WA employer is almost impossible to obtain, as this job is in schedule 2.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Very true, getting a job from offshore is almost impossible. As on date their is nothing that we can do except hope. The strange part is that when I saw for job vacancies for this occupation then I could find lot of opportunities but even then the occupation is closed in all states.

Are their any other ways that we can apply for PR???


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

if you change occupation you need to got reassesment again which is time consuming and money wasted. i agree that there are more job opportunities for this job code but non of the states open this position. let us wait no other way. any body else have any other options. plse share.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

I just recieved an invitation to apply for ss from WA.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

congrads its good to hear that. it means no need to get employee sponsership since its under schedule 2? plse share more info for the benefit of this group. 



Lordgopi said:


> I just recieved an invitation to apply for ss from WA.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

rafisq1 said:


> congrads its good to hear that. it means no need to get employee sponsership since its under schedule 2? plse share more info for the benefit of this group.


Hi lordgopi,

U have recvd invitstion to apply for SS from WA does that mean we can apply without having a job in hand as per the addl. condition of Schedule 2.

Pl. enlighten on this....it will be really helpful..

Thnx


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

trombok.c said:


> Hi lordgopi,
> 
> Congrats.........U have recvd invitstion to apply for SS from WA does that mean we can apply without having a job in hand as per the addl. condition of Schedule 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi, 

Do let this forum know whether it is possible to apply for SS in WA without a job in hand.

NSW is going to declare their new list in Oct, lets hope this occupation comes in the list........

Thnx a lot

Trom


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all..

Sorry I was down with a bad case of fever last few days. Couldn't login.
Need to clarify my post here. What I meant to say is that I received the invitation to apply for ss from wa however it was conditional. Being that they specifically did request for the offer letter if the job is in schedule 2. So not very helpful at all.


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, any updates from any state about this job code.. plse share..




Lordgopi said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Sorry I was down with a bad case of fever last few days. Couldn't login.
> Need to clarify my post here. What I meant to say is that I received the invitation to apply for ss from wa however it was conditional. Being that they specifically did request for the offer letter if the job is in schedule 2. So not very helpful at all.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

Recently i got positive assessment in the occupation Program & Project Administrator 511112. The problem is no state is open right now for this occupation. So i am still clueless.

According to Northern Territory State Sponsorship, if an occupation is listed in CSOL despite being unavailable in the state list, state sponsorship may be granted subject to providing evidence that your nominated occupation has strong job prospects by showing dozens of same job and closely relevant job in the Northern Territory.

In such scenario, what are my chances?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi ,

Please refer to the conditions on the NT Government website. NT Government can nominate skilled migrants who have:

an occupation on the NT's Migration Occupation List, and
skills and experience relevant to the NT, and
a demonstrated commitment to living and working in the NT, or
been living and working in the NT for the specified period of time. For more information see important information for applicants already residing in Australia.

Currently Program & Project Administrator 511112 is not available on the NT's Migration Occupation List. So do not think that you can apply to this state as well.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

The NT Government will consider your application if:

your skilled occupation is listed on the NT'sÃ‚Â*MigrationÃ‚Â*Occupation List, or
you have a skilled occupation that is on the DIBPÃ‚Â*Consolidated Skilled Occupation List (CSOL) but not on the NT'sÃ‚Â*Migration Occupation ListÃ‚Â*where you are able to provide independent evidence of positive employment prospects in the NT either in your skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, or
you have successfully completed no less than twoÃ‚Â*years of full time eligible study at any Charles Darwin University campus in the NT, or
you have a skilled occupation on the CSOL and you can demonstrate strong, well established family connections in the NT, or
you meet the NT residency and work requirements if you are living in Australia. For more information see important information for applicants already residing in Australia.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

There is a difference between and and or.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

I would then suggest that you email the support team for NT and clarify your point. 

Also pls do share with us your findings.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

I did email them myself. ..and I received a four word reply. Job offer letter required. So this condition applies to all the states....WA , ACT and NT.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

So wait is the only option. Job Offer Letter is not possible for me. 

Thanks LordGopi.


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Your welcome . But I'm in the same boat as you. Lets wait and see.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Any expert opinion that will this occupation open or not in future.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

It is learnt that all the states will update their list after 25th Jan wherein they will add / remove occupation. Let's hope they add this occupation.


----------



## ali.shair (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi , i am new here. can you guide me what's waiting time for this occupation in WA list for SS invitation. I am waiting from a Week now. Submitted last week for 190 SS WA for 511112


----------



## ali.shair (Apr 23, 2013)

with 60 Poitns


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

I heard from migration agent that its very strict for this job code. Have you submitted a contract of employment?



ali.shair said:


> Hi , i am new here. can you guide me what's waiting time for this occupation in WA list for SS invitation. I am waiting from a Week now. Submitted last week for 190 SS WA for 511112


----------



## ali.shair (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks ubufili for reply,
I have a Ongoing Job & i can submit the Letter for that. But problem is As per their Website that can only be submitted Once they Send Invite. Should i send the Contract anyhow.Now confusion is whether they will invite with 60 Points?? Also are you Sure Ielts requirement for this Occupation is 6 per WA SS. Someone told me its require 7 Band. Confusion all around


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

ali.shair said:


> Thanks ubufili for reply,
> I have a Ongoing Job & i can submit the Letter for that. But problem is As per their Website that can only be submitted Once they Send Invite. Should i send the Contract anyhow.Now confusion is whether they will invite with 60 Points?? Also are you Sure Ielts requirement for this Occupation is 6 per WA SS. Someone told me its require 7 Band. Confusion all around


Ielts six in all bands is enough. Ielts 7 is for ANZSCO Major Occupation Group 1 (Managers) or Group 2 (Professionals) occupations. Its always up to to WA to decide to invite or not since its Schedule 2 occupation. Is your current job also related to 511112? And do u have total 3 years work experience in your nominated occupation?


----------



## ali.shair (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes my Current Job is related to 511112 & i have 3 years of experiance in this Job. 1 Year of Australian Experiance as well. Have anybody got any invitation lately??So that we can get idea about Points thershhold for this.


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

hopefully you will get it soon.


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

WA Standard is to given invitations within a week.


----------



## ali.shair (Apr 23, 2013)

i AM WAITING FOR ALMOST 3 WEEKS NOW. within a week time is for processing of application once they Invite


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

ali.shair said:


> i AM WAITING FOR ALMOST 3 WEEKS NOW. within a week time is for processing of application once they Invite


Have you received invitation to apply for State Nomination? Or still waiting for Invitation to Apply for nomination? Mine took one week and now looking for an employer. I have 28 days to apply for state nomination.


----------



## ubufili (Oct 3, 2014)

Lordgopi said:


> Your welcome . But I'm in the same boat as you. Lets wait and see.


Whats your status now?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all...

Any update if the 511112 code would appear in any of the state occupation lists anytime soon ?


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

Any update regarding the opening of Program & Project Administrator 511112 in any state?


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Doesn't look like any of the other states are or will be sponsoring this. Except for WA.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Seems like cost incurred for Vetassess Assessment is futile... If some occupations are not in demand in future, VETASSESS should have informed in advance i think....


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Agreed. And the new clause about getting a one year job offer letter is a killer.


----------



## LJYY (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Anyone got an invitation from WA recently?

I am waiting on the invitation for 5 weeks, is this timeframe normal?

Thank you!


----------



## LJYY (Feb 27, 2015)

trombok.c said:


> It is learnt that all the states will update their list after 25th Jan wherein they will add / remove occupation. Let's hope they add this occupation.


Hello Trombok,

Have you received invitation from WA yet?


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi LJYY,

In WA it is in schedule 2 and under this schedule it is mandatory to have job in WA which I don't have so I am waiting for other states to open this occupation code.

Anyone from expat any idea what are the chances of opening of this occupation in other states??


----------



## LJYY (Feb 27, 2015)

trombok.c said:


> Hi LJYY,
> 
> In WA it is in schedule 2 and under this schedule it is mandatory to have job in WA which I don't have so I am waiting for other states to open this occupation code.
> 
> Anyone from expat any idea what are the chances of opening of this occupation in other states??


Hi Trombok,

I see. Did you actually receive any invitation from the state? I just want to check the timeframe lead to invitation as mine took 5 weeks already.

All the best to you!


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Nope, as I am not eligible to apply to any state though I have uploaded the EOI but waiting for states to open. Once any state opens then I will apply for that particular state.

With Best Wishes

Trombok


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi all

Just wanted to find out if any one had recieved the invite to apply for state sponsorship from WA during the last weeks or month. I have been waiting for one month now.


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi Gopi, 

How did you apply for state nomination in WA as its required Job Offer?

Would you please share me your whatsapp contact no.

Regards

Syed Sharif Uddin


----------



## Lordgopi (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi

All I did was lodge the EOI mentioning WA as the destination state. I am still waiting for the state sponsorship invitation to apply. 

Thanks


----------



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All,

Is there any chance that Program & Project Administrator may turns into Schedule 1 in upcoming mid review of WA SOL as per news mentioned in WA Migration website?

Please share if someone has information regarding this?

Regards
Syed Sharif Uddin


----------



## kvr82 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi,

Experts please share any news about Program or Project administrator occupation and any state willing to issue invitation in the coming months. Any single news regarding this occupation would be useful to number of people who's looking for a positive sign.


----------



## trombok.c (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Guys,

In July'2015 the state occupation lists will be updated, anybody from the forum have any idea whether this occupation will be listed again in any of the states without any conditions.


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have been working in program manager role in non-profits and planning to apply for skill assessment to Vetassess for the ANZSCO code 511112 for Project/ program administrator. Could anyone of you let you know;
1. the documents required - 
2. if reference letters are mandatory or the offer letters will do 
3. whether the scanned copies of the original will do or need to certify the documents

Also it would be great if the results and your experience can be shared by the one's who have been waiting for the assessment results.
Note: Project/ program administrator (511112) is retained in the CSOL. The occupation list of ACT is yet to be updated (still showing the update in Feb 2015 and 511112 is shown in closed list). WA is also yet to update the list (it is still in schedule 2).

Looking forward to your valuable suggestions/inputs/updates.


----------



## saritha198 (Feb 11, 2015)

*511112 -NSW CSOL list*

Hi,

I have just checked that the Occupation Code 511112 is listed in NSW CSOL list.

does that mean, the same criteria applied as in WA - I mean job offer is mandatory??

what are the eligible conditions for NSW CSOL ??...


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

saritha198 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just checked that the Occupation Code 511112 is listed in NSW CSOL list.
> 
> ...



Occupation Code 511112 is not available in NSW SOL list. If you have found it, could you please share the URL or the list.


----------



## saritha198 (Feb 11, 2015)

Occupation Code 511112 is in CSOL List NOT SOL List

visit acacia-au.com/2015-16-Skilled-Occupations-List-Announced

click on Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) link


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

saritha198 said:


> Occupation Code 511112 is in CSOL List NOT SOL List
> 
> visit acacia-au.com/2015-16-Skilled-Occupations-List-Announced
> 
> click on Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL) link



Hi Saritha,

The CSOL is a general list showing the occupations which can be applied if you can obtain a state sponsorship. For each state there is an occupation list specific to that state. Currently only WA and ACT has Occupation Code 511112. In case of ACT, Occupation Code 511112 is closed right now and the renewal of the list is due in August. Also in case of WA, the occupation is in schedule 2 which means that the chances of getting a nomination is very narrow. Keep looking for the updates in the state occupation list. Once ACT opens the position or WA moves it to schedule 1, you can process your application.


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Saritha, 

I will share the link to access the state occupation list with you in the next posts...


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

If you have any other updates regarding this occupation please post ....


----------



## ajiapsel (Jul 3, 2015)

This is the link to the state specific occupation list - I am seeking State or Territory Government Nomination » SkillSelect Support


----------



## fc jozi (Jan 12, 2016)

Can anyone please give me some advice on the skills assessment for this position, I do not have a degree , just some short courses and more than 2 years of experience related to the IT industry , is RPL still an option for me?
Any guidance on international qualifications that will be suitable for this?


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi - I studied the Adv Diploma in Project Management at Cranefield and that was accepted. No degree from a Uni, but it is NQF equivalent do a degree. Neither my PMP, CAPM or CCT was accepted. 2 years won't get you that many points, but if you need to make up some points then do the PTE - that is apparently the easier English test where it is possible to get 20 points. 

I got invited by NSW for Program & Project Administrator and lodged in Feb 2016, on 65 points (including the 5 points that you get for state nomination. If you need any more info, feel free to get in touch.


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering, hows the job market for Project/Program Coordinator/Administrator in Australia?

Saw seek/Linkedin, many openings, but are they realistic?


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

I believe they are (Also going on 511112). All agencies I have had contact with want to know the moment I arrive for interviews. I am in ICT. Best of luck.


----------



## aka_1178 (Jan 20, 2016)

ansoedwards said:


> Hi - I studied the Adv Diploma in Project Management at Cranefield and that was accepted. No degree from a Uni, but it is NQF equivalent do a degree. Neither my PMP, CAPM or CCT was accepted. 2 years won't get you that many points, but if you need to make up some points then do the PTE - that is apparently the easier English test where it is possible to get 20 points.
> 
> I got invited by NSW for Program & Project Administrator and lodged in Feb 2016, on 65 points (including the 5 points that you get for state nomination. If you need any more info, feel free to get in touch.


Hi, what was your EOI and invitation date? also suggest the breakdown of points please?

I'm waiting for VETASSESS assessment outcome for same occupation.

How long they took in your skill assessment?


----------



## ansoedwards (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi

EOI 25 July 2015, invite on 22 January 2016. 

Points:

Age - 30 (I am 32)
Language - 10
Education - 10
State nomination - 5
Years of experience (5-8 years) - 10

TOTAL 65

The outcome was lodged with all complete info on 29 April 2015 and was completed with a positive outcome on 24 July 2015.

Hope this helps

A


----------



## PardeepSangwan (Mar 30, 2017)

Hello Dears, Need your help. Please revert if you applied for 511112 role.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi any one applying for project/program administrator. want to get some information. what are the chances of this skill to be added in july 2017.


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi i want to get information on 51112. can u provide some.


----------



## sadef (Mar 26, 2017)

*511112*

Hi what is the opportunity of quota opening of project administrator 511112 in 2017


----------



## bharatk2006 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, the ceilings will open up in first week of july... not many people apply under 511112, so if you have good points (65 or more), you stand a good chance...


----------



## bharatk2006 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi there, I have 70 points, i have applied for NSW a month back... what chances do you see I have my friend? Please also advise on other states too... thanks in advance...


----------



## bharatk2006 (Jun 23, 2017)

Vetasses is taking around 4 months these days, that too if they dont ask any additional info from you..


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

bharatk2006 said:


> Hi there, I have 70 points, i have applied for NSW a month back... what chances do you see I have my friend? Please also advise on other states too... thanks in advance...


Hello, could you pls advise - do you have 65 + 5 SS, or 70 + 5 SS? 

+1 to your question regarding chances and other states


----------



## bharatk2006 (Jun 23, 2017)

65+5


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

I work as project coordinator in IT industry, am not with technical background.
does 511112 code apply for me? 
also pls clarify which band of IELTS is required. 
will the code 511112 be available post july 2018 as well ?


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

Am from india. do you have any wats app group for 511112 code? If yes pls add me

my india number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Also worth looking at 224999... related definitely, but you take a call bwtween the 2


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

ansoedwards said:


> Hi - I studied the Adv Diploma in Project Management at Cranefield and that was accepted. No degree from a Uni, but it is NQF equivalent do a degree. Neither my PMP, CAPM or CCT was accepted. 2 years won't get you that many points, but if you need to make up some points then do the PTE - that is apparently the easier English test where it is possible to get 20 points.
> 
> I got invited by NSW for Program & Project Administrator and lodged in Feb 2016, on 65 points (including the 5 points that you get for state nomination. If you need any more info, feel free to get in touch.


Hi, I am 32, just initiated my work towards Aus PR. 511112 project administrator applies for me. my age will cover 30 points, exp 5-8 years will cover 10 points. 
1. Can you pls explain on education ( am B.com + MSW with HR specialization), having work experience on resource management and project coordinator, am not technical resource
2. Does VETASSSES assessment body requires PTE or IELTS? which is easier, how to get materials for the same. Online many restricts. Do you suggest to buy any books hardcopy. 
3. Probability of adding this code in july 2018 ?


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

Hi All,

Myself Ananth fro Qatar, I had completed my skill assessment on VETASSESS and submit my EOI on 30Apr18. 511112.
let me know the state possibilities for this job.
currently, I submitted "any"


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

Hi Bharath,any updates on your submission???


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

hi 
anyone pls help on IELTS requirement for code 511112 Project administrator by Vetassess
Do we require IELTS general or academic


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

Dear Zinnerabegum,

1) IELTS is not required for the assessment (VETASSESS), Min 1yr full time experience is more than enough.

2) for EOI submission we need IELTS General.

so my advice is 1st process your documents for assessment meanwhile complete your IELTS.

once you get the both submit your EOI.

all the best


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

zinnerabegum said:


> hi
> anyone pls help on IELTS requirement for code 511112 Project administrator by Vetassess
> Do we require IELTS general or academic


IELTS General ! As an advice do check out PTE if youre looking to score Superior english marks for the EOI.


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi everyone, can someone please let me know that can I claim points for bachelors degree, one agent told me that I cannot claim points for bachelors and I can only claim advance diploma equivalent points that is 10 points only.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yashoo said:


> Hi everyone, can someone please let me know that can I claim points for bachelors degree, one agent told me that I cannot claim points for bachelors and I can only claim advance diploma equivalent points that is 10 points only.


You can claim 15 points for a Bachelor's degree that is of a recognised standard. 

See:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/190/points-table.aspx


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks yes it is stated but can I claim 15 points of my bachelor degree for 511112


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Can anyone reply please?


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Is it worth applying for 511112 occupation. I have not seen many success stories.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

yashoo said:


> Thanks yes it is stated but can I claim 15 points of my bachelor degree for 511112


Vetasess offer a service where they will ascertain what AQF level your qualifications is. The minimum qualification for the anszco code is just that: a minimum, you can have more advanced qualifications, not a problem. 

More important are that your job duties are at the required level and not 'below' or 'above'.


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks I got it mean I can get 15 points.


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, ANybody in here who got a positive outcome or state invitation in 511112 Project Administrator recently? Kindly advice on the trends for this field for various states if anyone has any idea. Thanks


----------



## yashoo (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi very simple just go to Anzsco search.com and search for 511112. At this point of time only in NT


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

ianand2k2 said:


> Dear Zinnerabegum,
> 
> 1) IELTS is not required for the assessment (VETASSESS), Min 1yr full time experience is more than enough.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anand. for 511112 code, which territory you are applying. Northern territory is with green tick. but northern territory asks for offer of employment from Australia.Is it so? Pls guide


----------



## clching (Jul 19, 2018)

ianand2k2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Myself Ananth fro Qatar, I had completed my skill assessment on VETASSESS and submit my EOI on 30Apr18. 511112.
> let me know the state possibilities for this job.
> currently, I submitted "any"


Hi Anand

So does that mean you've got a positive VETASSESS result for 511112? 

My name is Willow and I am from Hong Kong. Now I am facing the same situation as you did - applying for VETASSESS skill assessment as a Program Administrator (ANZSCO 511112). unfortunately I just got a negative response. 



I am working in a university and I manage in projects. Hope I can get some advices or templates from you. Feel free to PM me. Thanks very much in advance, Andnd! Hope to hear from you soon. : ) Other sharings are also welcome! : )



Cheers

Willow


----------



## honzik2701 (Jun 3, 2018)

hi guys, i was promoted to be project manager 2 years ago, but before that i had worked as project coordinator for 4 years. so how many year of exp shall they count for me if i apply for this occupation? 4 years of 6 years totally?

Or should i adapt my CV with 6 years of exp as project Coordinator only to avoid an over-qualified consideration from SA org? 

hope to get your sharing. thanks


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi!

Just wondering if anyone received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for this occupation? Appreciate any advice/guidance around the documents submitted to VETASSESS as well as the structure/format of the employment reference letters?

Cheers,

Nate


----------



## ianand2k2 (May 9, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone received a positive assessment from VETASSESS for this occupation? Appreciate any advice/guidance around the documents submitted to VETASSESS as well as the structure/format of the employment reference letters?
> 
> ...


Hi Kindy forward your mail id


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

ianand2k2 said:


> nlq679 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...



Hi!

Thanks for getting back, much appreciated!

I’ve messaged you my email id!

Many thanks!


----------



## palak101 (Oct 9, 2018)

*Have anybody got invitation?*

Hey, I am international student studies Master in Project Management. Can you anyone tell me how many points required recently to get invitation in NSW, SA, NT, Tasmania?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi,

Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


----------



## palak101 (Oct 9, 2018)

Can you tell me How many points you get an assessment and when did you apply? if possible please show counting of points. Thank you and Congratulations


----------



## palak101 (Oct 9, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


When did you apply? and how many points?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Applied on the 16th of October, received my assessment on the 14th of November, wasn't expecting it to come soo quickly!


----------



## Rophi (Nov 26, 2018)

Congratulation!


----------



## pine2111 (Dec 11, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


Hi, 

Congratulation !!! Could you give me some guides for the reference letter of this job. Now I am very confused with the instruction of VETASSESS and worried about digessing from it . 

Much appreciated with any helps from anyone.

Giang


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

pine2111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulation !!! Could you give me some guides for the reference letter of this job. Now I am very confused with the instruction of VETASSESS and worried about digessing from it .
> 
> ...


Hi,

If you enable your instant message I can perhaps provide some guidance on what you need in terms of structure and documents to submit.

Regards.


----------



## pine2111 (Dec 11, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you enable your instant message I can perhaps provide some guidance on what you need in terms of structure and documents to submit.
> 
> Regards.


Hi, 

Much appreciated your kind 
I need to change my status expat to active my private messages. I will contact you asap.


----------



## pine2111 (Dec 11, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you enable your instant message I can perhaps provide some guidance on what you need in terms of structure and documents to submit.
> 
> Regards.


Hi, 

I already sent pm for you.
Thank you so muchhhhh


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi 

Hi 

I’m planning to apply for my PR under Project administrator, I saw that you got positive outcome from vetessess , could you please advise me how to prepare letters from company and other details 

Thank you for the support


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Congratulations, could you please share your experience


----------



## Zeph_019 (May 16, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


Congratulations! I'm also close to applying for a Skills Assessment for this profession.
It would be extremely helpful and kind of you if you could share some details on the job tasks/responsibilities you have included in your Statement of Service, and how it was structured. 
Would be awesome if you could send me a private message.
Thanks for your kind help


----------



## KPS153 (Feb 17, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you enable your instant message I can perhaps provide some guidance on what you need in terms of structure and documents to submit.
> 
> Regards.


Hi 

I’m planning to reapply for assessment for Project administrator, I saw that you got positive outcome from vetessess , could you please advise me how to prepare letters from company and other details 

Thank in advance


----------



## KPS153 (Feb 17, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for getting back, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


Appreciate if you can share the template of Job responsibilities with me too i have also got -ve feedback .

Thanks in advance


----------



## KPS153 (Feb 17, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for getting back, much appreciated!
> 
> ...



If you can share the template of Job responsibilities with me on my email id <*SNIP*> S*ee "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator
*
it would be of great help , have got negative assessment from vetasess.

thanks Kamal


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


Congratulations


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyone is waiting for NSW 190 Invitation for this job code? Project Admin has just been added to the priority list. Let's hope for the best.


----------



## david820428 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hello

I am also planning to apply for Project/Program Administrator.
I would appreciate it very much if someone could share some information and experience in applying assessment for Project/Program Administrator 511112.
e.g. the qualification, relevant employment duty on verification letter, other necessary document?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

david820428 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am also planning to apply for Project/Program Administrator.
> I would appreciate it very much if someone could share some information and experience in applying assessment for Project/Program Administrator 511112.
> ...


I've got my possitive assessment last year. 
Qualification: Master of PM. However, my background is Bach of Architect and it's recognized by Vetassess for AQF. 
Employment duty: based on the Anzsco skill definition. You should try to reword the skill set but make sure you tick off more than 5 points as listed by ANZSCO. Letter should include your salary package, duration of employment. 
Additionally, your company must be satisfied as project-oriented organization. I have a friend who is currently working for a cleaning company and he tried to claim his experience as Project Admin. Unfortunatly, the nature of his work is daily-basis, not project-oriented.


----------



## david820428 (Jul 22, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I've got my possitive assessment last year.
> Qualification: Master of PM. However, my background is Bach of Architect and it's recognized by Vetassess for AQF.
> Employment duty: based on the Anzsco skill definition. You should try to reword the skill set but make sure you tick off more than 5 points as listed by ANZSCO. Letter should include your salary package, duration of employment.
> Additionally, your company must be satisfied as project-oriented organization. I have a friend who is currently working for a cleaning company and he tried to claim his experience as Project Admin. Unfortunatly, the nature of his work is daily-basis, not project-oriented.


Thanks for reply
It seems that I have no chance since I hold a bachelor degree in engineering and work as PM in a manufacturing company.
sigh..


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Anyone is waiting for NSW 190 Invitation for this job code? Project Admin has just been added to the priority list. Let's hope for the best.


Hi!

Do you know exactly when NSW released the new Priority list? - im assuming it was this past month as 511112 wasnt on the list previously but now is and is High Priority.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you know exactly when NSW released the new Priority list? - im assuming it was this past month as 511112 wasnt on the list previously but now is and is High Priority.


The list was updated on 17.07.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you know exactly when NSW released the new Priority list? - im assuming it was this past month as 511112 wasnt on the list previously but now is and is High Priority.


The list was updated on 17.07.


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

vyrarchz said:


> Anyone is waiting for NSW 190 Invitation for this job code? Project Admin has just been added to the priority list. Let's hope for the best.


I am waiting. I applied for 511112 project administrator on 18th july with 65 plus 10


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm applying for skills assessment for this occupation. I have 4 years of experience in various project management roles. I was hoping to get some advice from people who got a positive skills assessment from vetassess. Samples of the statement of service/reference would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi, would you mind sharing how your statements of service were worded? I'm been a project manager for 4 years but what confuses me is the "managing of special projects" bit in the ANZSCO definition. In my case, for example, I worked in a tech firm as a project manager who implements our software for customers, do you think that this not count as project administrator work as the nature of the projects I implemented are closely related to the business? Thank you.


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

I have applied for assessment against 511112 on 17th July. Now waiting for outcome.
I have an MBA and MS in Project Management.

9+ years of experience after graduation.


----------



## zinnerabegum (May 2, 2018)

mudassirimam said:


> I have applied for assessment against 511112 on 17th July. Now waiting for outcome.
> I have an MBA and MS in Project Management.
> 
> 9+ years of experience after graduation.



your points? State applied and visa type?


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

zinnerabegum said:


> your points? State applied and visa type?


I have just applied for occupation assessment. I will apply for Nsw 190.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello guys,

I am preparing RnR letter for Vetassess. Could someone please help me with the role and responsibilities against the code 511112?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi all, has anyone applied for this occupation with an I.T degree and got a positive assessment? I have a degree in I.T and work as an I.T Project Coordinator.

I will appreciate any feedback. Cheers!


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Hi all, has anyone applied for this occupation with an I.T degree and got a positive assessment? I have a degree in I.T and work as an I.T Project Coordinator.
> 
> 
> 
> I will appreciate any feedback. Cheers!


IT Project Manager has different occupation code

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by shabaranks 
Hi all, has anyone applied for this occupation with an I.T degree and got a positive assessment? I have a degree in I.T and work as an I.T Project Coordinator.



I will appreciate any feedback. Cheers!


mudassirimam said:


> IT Project Manager has different occupation code
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I work as a project coordinator (Project/Program Administrator) and not a project Manager. So I can't assess as a project Manager.


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by shabaranks
> Hi all, has anyone applied for this occupation with an I.T degree and got a positive assessment? I have a degree in I.T and work as an I.T Project Coordinator.
> 
> ...


I think you should check tasks required for occupation Code 135112 ICT Project Manager. It is ok for IT project coordinators as long as you perform those tasks.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mudassirimam said:


> *Originally Posted by shabaranks* Hi all, has anyone applied for this occupation with an I.T degree and got a positive assessment? I have a degree in I.T and work as an I.T Project Coordinator.
> 
> I will appreciate any feedback. Cheers!
> 
> ...


Thanks for you response. I might try that. Do you know anyone who got a positive assessment as an ICT Project manager with I.T Project Coordinator as occupation?


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Thanks for you response. I might try that. Do you know anyone who got a positive assessment as an ICT Project manager with I.T Project Coordinator as occupation?


I dont know anyone with this occupation. But you can search on this forum.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mudassirimam said:


> I dont know anyone with this occupation. But you can search on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I just received a positive skills assessment from Vetassess today for Project/Program administrator (511112). I used the priority option and received a positive outcome in 3 business days.


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> I just received a positive skills assessment from Vetassess today for Project/Program administrator (511112). I used the priority option and received a positive outcome in 3 business days.


Congrats

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhugiriyappa (Sep 5, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you enable your instant message I can perhaps provide some guidance on what you need in terms of structure and documents to submit.
> 
> Regards.


Many Congrats!!! i am planning to apply on this , kindly provide me some guidance on this pls


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for getting back, much appreciated!
> 
> ...


HI nlq679,

Could you please share your roles and responsibilities that you submitted for Project Admin role? I have tried for both contract Admin and Project Admin and have got negative assessment for both. I am feeling really hopeless and dejected. I will be really grateful you or anyone who has got positive assessment for any of these 2 could please share their rnr.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Bimz said:


> HI nlq679,
> 
> Could you please share your roles and responsibilities that you submitted for Project Admin role? I have tried for both contract Admin and Project Admin and have got negative assessment for both. I am feeling really hopeless and dejected. I will be really grateful you or anyone who has got positive assessment for any of these 2 could please share their rnr.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Based on the advertisement on Seek/ Linkedin, try to summarize a list of roles and responsibility. Avoid general admin tasks. 
Actually I think your applications were both failed due to your background and experience. There would be nothing to do with the role and responsibility as long as you had already followed the anzsco code.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

You're quite right. 🙂 Thanks for that info, quite helpful 🙂


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

nlq679 said:


> Applied on the 16th of October, received my assessment on the 14th of November, wasn't expecting it to come soo quickly!


Hi all,

Appreciate a reply about the rnr from anyone who has actually applied and received a positive assessment for project administrator occupation.

Cheers,


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

Bimz said:


> HI nlq679,
> 
> Could you please share your roles and responsibilities that you submitted for Project Admin role? I have tried for both contract Admin and Project Admin and have got negative assessment for both. I am feeling really hopeless and dejected. I will be really grateful you or anyone who has got positive assessment for any of these 2 could please share their rnr.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi Bimz, 

Is your degree in highly relevant field? I am also planning to get my skills assessed and I am confident about my roles, but I' mot quite sure about the relevance of my degree. It is certainly not HIGHLY relevant.
I would appreciate if you could share your educational background. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bimz (Oct 8, 2015)

NoMadMax said:


> Hi Bimz,
> 
> Is your degree in highly relevant field? I am also planning to get my skills assessed and I am confident about my roles, but I' mot quite sure about the relevance of my degree. It is certainly not HIGHLY relevant.
> I would appreciate if you could share your educational background.
> ...


Hi there,

I have MBA degree in Marketing and I work as Commercial executive whilst I handle end to end projects and ensure the contractors and external vendors deliver as per quality and timelines. 
I think my job title is generic, which is why I am depending heavily on my reference letter and the additional docs I provided detailing my projects. My degree was assessed to relevant to my occupation but it is the job experience that has not yielded positive results, which is why I looking for true cases where people got positive assessment.
I guess Vetassess not having defined the rnr of project admin in their own guide, have left this as grey area where they get wiggle room to reject applications squarely on the basis of "relevance", which seems very subjective, given they themselves haven't defined the exact rnr in the occupation guide.
I am not sure if this really helped you, but that's precisely my case.

All the best!

Cheers,


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

I can't show you guys my reference letter due to an obligation of sharing company's internal documents. 
But you can have a look on my Linkedin profile's description. I got my positive outcome with the similar RnR (the differences are mainly due to wording and phrasing those tasks)
_- Reviewing contracts, programs, projects and services.
- Responding to enquiries and matters relating to contracts, invoices and project approvals.
- Managing documentations - contracts, programs, projects and services provided.
 - Assisting Project Managers, Architects, Engineering Professionals, owners and stakeholders to achieve project goals.
 - Advising senior management on matters of concern and assisting in solution implementation.
 - Preparing submissions and reporting concerning to the Management Team.
 - Collecting and analysing data associated with projects.
 - Reporting on project outcomes.
 - Performing ad-hoc duties as PA for Project Design Director. _


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Bimz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have MBA degree in Marketing and I work as Commercial executive whilst I handle end to end projects and ensure the contractors and external vendors deliver as per quality and timelines.
> I think my job title is generic, which is why I am depending heavily on my reference letter and the additional docs I provided detailing my projects. My degree was assessed to relevant to my occupation but it is the job experience that has not yielded positive results, which is why I looking for true cases where people got positive assessment.
> ...


Hey Bimz, Checkout the below link. It might be helpful.

https://www.shada.com.au/images/Occupations/Vetassess_Program_ProjectAdmin_Information_Sheet.pdf


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

As I mentioned earlier, I'm mostly worried about relevance of degree. I have so called "Specialist Diploma" obtained in one of the post-soviet countries. It was recognized as an equivalent of Canadian Mater's Degree by WES (World Education Services) back when I was going to apply for Canadian Express Entry. I am not sure whether it' going to be recognized as the same level in Australia, as I read somewhere that I would need to have both Bachelor and Master's degree for it to be qualified as Master's Degree. Anyway, it at least it is an equivalent of Bachelor degree for sure, and my major is Finances. I graduated from Business and Management Department of my university, so my degree most likely would be interpreted as Bachelor Degree in Business Management with specialization in Finances. This aligns with one of my main job duties (validating contractor’s progress payment certificates and invoices for
performed works (engineering) and procured process machinery, equipment and materials) I perform along with many other tasks that mostly coincide with the ones described in VET's Occupational Info Sheet. 

So, could you please share your educational backgrounds, especially those of you who already got your positive assessment? 
As far as I can see, my qualification is not HIGHLY relevant, but there is some relevance, right? 
Do you think it is worth using VET's consultation service to clear that up? 

I would appreciate your feedback. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NoMadMax said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, I'm mostly worried about relevance of degree. I have so called "Specialist Diploma" obtained in one of the post-soviet countries. It was recognized as an equivalent of Canadian Mater's Degree by WES (World Education Services) back when I was going to apply for Canadian Express Entry. I am not sure whether it' going to be recognized as the same level in Australia, as I read somewhere that I would need to have both Bachelor and Master's degree for it to be qualified as Master's Degree. Anyway, it at least it is an equivalent of Bachelor degree for sure, and my major is Finances. I graduated from Business and Management Department of my university, so my degree most likely would be interpreted as Bachelor Degree in Business Management with specialization in Finances. This aligns with one of my main job duties (validating contractor’s progress payment certificates and invoices for
> performed works (engineering) and procured process machinery, equipment and materials) I perform along with many other tasks that mostly coincide with the ones described in VET's Occupational Info Sheet.
> ...


If you check the above link I posted, in the qualification section, it states *"Qualifications in general Business Administration without a focus on Project Management would generally not be assessed as highly relevant"*.

Regarding your experience, is it associated to a project? One of the main criteria from Vetassess is that your RnR needs to be associated to a project. The RnR you have listed above looks generic in my opinion.


----------



## OzDown (Dec 1, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Quick Query....Does your designation in an organisation play any role in VETASSESS outcome even when your roles and responsibilities matches with that mentioned against code 511112 .


Thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

OzDown said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Quick Query....Does your designation in an organisation play any role in VETASSESS outcome even when your roles and responsibilities matches with that mentioned against code 511112 .
> 
> ...


Designation does play an important role, but the most important is your RnR. If your designation is different, then they might call your employer asking questions about your role and they might call you as well. If they notice any slight difference between their conversation with your employer and you, that will result in a negative outcome.

My point is, a matching designation reduces the chances of calling your employer.


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> If you check the above link I posted, in the qualification section, it states *"Qualifications in general Business Administration without a focus on Project Management would generally not be assessed as highly relevant"*.
> 
> Regarding your experience, is it associated to a project? One of the main criteria from Vetassess is that your RnR needs to be associated to a project. The RnR you have listed above looks generic in my opinion.


Hi shabaranks, 

Thank you for your kind reply.

Yes, I am familiar with that statement. But first of all, it says "*general Business Administration*", while, as far as I can judge, my qualification is not so "general", because I am specialized in Finances. It is not just BA or MA in general Business Administration. 

And second, regardless of whether being general or not, it is still relevant, right? 
If my understanding is correct, it doesn't need to be highly relevant, it just needs to be relevant, given that I have at least two years of working experience in a highly relevant field. 

I am just not quite sure how much relevant my diploma is, and if its relevance degree is sufficient. 

Regarding my experience, yes, it is associated with a project. I have worked in three different large-scale construction project in our country throughout the last 7 years. In all three projects, I worked in Planning & Control/Project Control departments progressing from Filing Clerk to Coordinator, and then to Commercial Specialist. Occupation names do not exactly match with Project Administrator of course, but if you check the list my tasks, it appears to me that this is exactly what my occupation is. At least, according to Info Sheet from the link that you provided, it looks like I perform more than a half of tasks listed there. In my understanding, this should be sufficient. Please correct me, if I am wrong. 

Best regards, 
NoMadMax


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Received a positive skills assessment for this role- did priority processing. Initially came out as negative but I have filed a complaint because the reasons for rejecting my application did not really match the evidence I provided. They reassessed my application for free still under priority processing after further investigation and today it came out positive! 

My undergraduate degree is BS Business Administration but I have listed all of the project management-related courses which I completed which I think contributed to its being assessed as highly relevant. They deducted one year from my work experience.

I now have a total of 70 pts without SS (will be 75 by October due to 1 year work experience in Sydney). This already includes superior english and partner points and the quickest way I can increase my points is if I take the NAATI.

Has anyone received an invite with 75 (without SS) pts for the occupation? Do you think it's necessary for me to take the NAATI to gain 5 pts?

Thank you!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NoMadMax said:


> Hi shabaranks,
> 
> Thank you for your kind reply.
> 
> ...


Since your occupation is not general, then you have a big chance. If you refer to Mkeg08 post above, you can see that his occupation is general (Business Admin). He had to list all the project management courses he did which contributed to him receiving a positive assessment.

As your work experience is related to project, then that should be considered highly. Ensure that you include the project you are working on in your reference letter. Hope for the best.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Received a positive skills assessment for this role- did priority processing. Initially came out as negative but I have filed a complaint because the reasons for rejecting my application did not really match the evidence I provided. They reassessed my application for free still under priority processing after further investigation and today it came out positive!
> 
> My undergraduate degree is BS Business Administration but I have listed all of the project management-related courses which I completed which I think contributed to its being assessed as highly relevant. They deducted one year from my work experience.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the positive review!

If it wasn't a minor mistake on the part of VETASSESS would you be able to elaborate on the reasons they gave for rejecting initially, and how you tackled that? 

Just chiming in to say given how unpredictable and competitive SS invitations are - I would go ahead and book a NAATI test (especially since available test dates are often months away) so you have that as an option for +5 down the line. 

Even if you get an invite with 75+5 - planning for a scenario where you don't is worth it given the current climate of uncertainty I'd think.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Received a positive skills assessment for this role- did priority processing. Initially came out as negative but I have filed a complaint because the reasons for rejecting my application did not really match the evidence I provided. They reassessed my application for free still under priority processing after further investigation and today it came out positive!
> 
> My undergraduate degree is BS Business Administration but I have listed all of the project management-related courses which I completed which I think contributed to its being assessed as highly relevant. They deducted one year from my work experience.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate. I know a couple of people that received invite with 75+5. I am in the same boat as you with 70+5. I will be adding extra 5 points for work experience by 23rd September, so I am hoping they send out invite next week. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Congrats on the positive review!
> 
> If it wasn't a minor mistake on the part of VETASSESS would you be able to elaborate on the reasons they gave for rejecting initially, and how you tackled that?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice! Makes sense I will just probably schedule NAATI to ensure that I'm doing everything I can to maximise my points and have no regrets in the future.

For the reassessment situation- The reason for negative assessment provided to me was that there wasn't evidence in my employment that I was part of project planning, budget allocation, risk assessments, etc. That I was only doing coordination work and project administration (even this was silly because of course I'm doing project administration!) I'm a project manager in the IT space but in my projects, my manager (i.e., Head of project management) is usually involved. I believe the first assessor misunderstood that I was only assisting my manager which was not the case- and I was confident that this was not what was stated in my documents as well and that you'd only come up with this conclusion if you only read parts of the evidence. It was suggested that I give additional documents and file for reassessment but I believed that it wasn't applicable for me because what I already provided definitely stated that I did all the tasks mentioned.

I then filed a complaint to Vetassess wherein I refuted all the reasons for the negative assessment provided and cited all evidence which were already given which states that I actually did the tasks which the first assessor missed. Basically I explained why it looks like my documents were gravely overlooked. This was assessed by their complaints team and I was granted with a free reassessment which was still under priority processing- something I was not even expecting so really grateful that I gave it a shot!

For future applicants I think it's very important to prove that you're part of the project process from end-to-end.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats mate. I know a couple of people that received invite with 75+5. I am in the same boat as you with 70+5. I will be adding extra 5 points for work experience by 23rd September, so I am hoping they send out invite next week. Fingers crossed.


Thank you and best of luck! Still hoping that at least 75+5 is enough. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Makes sense I will just probably schedule NAATI to ensure that I'm doing everything I can to maximise my points and have no regrets in the future.
> 
> For the reassessment situation- The reason for negative assessment provided to me was that there wasn't evidence in my employment that I was part of project planning, budget allocation, risk assessments, etc. That I was only doing coordination work and project administration (even this was silly because of course I'm doing project administration!) I'm a project manager in the IT space but in my projects, my manager (i.e., Head of project management) is usually involved. I believe the first assessor misunderstood that I was only assisting my manager which was not the case- and I was confident that this was not what was stated in my documents as well and that you'd only come up with this conclusion if you only read parts of the evidence. It was suggested that I give additional documents and file for reassessment but I believed that it wasn't applicable for me because what I already provided definitely stated that I did all the tasks mentioned.
> 
> ...


That is extremely helpful mate, thanks for sharing


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Thank you for the advice! Makes sense I will just probably schedule NAATI to ensure that I'm doing everything I can to maximise my points and have no regrets in the future.
> 
> For the reassessment situation- The reason for negative assessment provided to me was that there wasn't evidence in my employment that I was part of project planning, budget allocation, risk assessments, etc. That I was only doing coordination work and project administration (even this was silly because of course I'm doing project administration!) I'm a project manager in the IT space but in my projects, my manager (i.e., Head of project management) is usually involved. I believe the first assessor misunderstood that I was only assisting my manager which was not the case- and I was confident that this was not what was stated in my documents as well and that you'd only come up with this conclusion if you only read parts of the evidence. It was suggested that I give additional documents and file for reassessment but I believed that it wasn't applicable for me because what I already provided definitely stated that I did all the tasks mentioned.
> 
> ...


I remember during my conversation with vetassess, they advised a lot of people opt for this occupation and they scrutinize every application carefully, hence the reason for lots of negative outcome. In shot, the person I spoke to advised only 10% of applicants receive a positive outcome.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> I remember during my conversation with vetassess, they advised a lot of people opt for this occupation and they scrutinize every application carefully, hence the reason for lots of negative outcome. In shot, the person I spoke to advised only 10% of applicants receive a positive outcome.


It was probably not the case of the assessor not doing his/her job but more of a misalignment with how the assessor understood my employment history just because he/she gave more weight to certain parts of my employment tasks vs others (lesson here is to try to not include any task which is not highly relevant to the anzsco definition!).

I was really satisfied by the service of Vetassess because 1. they took the time to explain to me why the initial result was negative, and then 2. they took the time to understand my further explanation on why the reason provided may not have been accurate and acknowledged their possible lapse in the situation by even offering a reassessment.

If anyone would find it helpful, here's the exact wording of the negative outcome reason I got at first (which I later refuted as I definitely do these)- would be good to take note of this when explaining the projects you worked on:

"[in your projects with companies A, B, and C] you were primarily involved in administration and support duties. There was no evidence you were involved in managing the coordination of project design and planning, developing budgets, quality and risk management or resource management."


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> It was probably not the case of the assessor not doing his/her job but more of a misalignment with how the assessor understood my employment history just because he/she gave more weight to certain parts of my employment tasks vs others (lesson here is to try to not include any task which is not highly relevant to the anzsco definition!).
> 
> I was really satisfied by the service of Vetassess because 1. they took the time to explain to me why the initial result was negative, and then 2. they took the time to understand my further explanation on why the reason provided may not have been accurate and acknowledged their possible lapse in the situation by even offering a reassessment.
> 
> ...


A great input for those wishing to assess under these occupation. I hope this answers a lot of questions.


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Since your occupation is not general, then you have a big chance. If you refer to Mkeg08 post above, you can see that his occupation is general (Business Admin). He had to list all the project management courses he did which contributed to him receiving a positive assessment.
> 
> As your work experience is related to project, then that should be considered highly. Ensure that you include the project you are working on in your reference letter. Hope for the best.


Dear shabaranks, 

Thanks a lot for your kind reply. I think I will give it a shot. 

Regardless of applying for VET's skills assessment, I was planning to get PMP certification, which would probably increase the chances of positive assessment significantly. But that would take months, and I am simply afraid I would just lose that precious time, while there is a possibility that my occupation can disappear from STSOL quite soon.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NoMadMax said:


> Dear shabaranks,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your kind reply. I think I will give it a shot.
> 
> Regardless of applying for VET's skills assessment, I was planning to get PMP certification, which would probably increase the chances of positive assessment significantly. But that would take months, and I am simply afraid I would just lose that precious time, while there is a possibility that my occupation can disappear from STSOL quite soon.


Yea you are right. One can't depend on STSOL as the state can remove the occupation anytime. I would recommend you apply for assessment ASAP. Ensure you list the project management courses you did during your degree. In addition, ensure your roles and responsibilities is clearly defined and related to the project you are currently working on.

Wish you all the best and hope you return with a positive outcome.


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Yea you are right. One can't depend on STSOL as the state can remove the occupation anytime. I would recommend you apply for assessment ASAP. Ensure you list the project management courses you did during your degree. In addition, ensure your roles and responsibilities is clearly defined and related to the project you are currently working on.
> 
> Wish you all the best and hope you return with a positive outcome.


Dear shabaranks, 

Thanks a lot for your advice and kind support. Hope to return with good news to share my experience. 

Good luck with all of your endeavors.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NoMadMax said:


> Dear shabaranks,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your advice and kind support. Hope to return with good news to share my experience.
> 
> Good luck with all of your endeavors.


Thanks Mate. I received Pre-invite from NSW Today


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> NoMadMax said:
> 
> 
> > Dear shabaranks,
> ...


Congratulations that's amazing news! And at 70+5 😱 Hope you can update as well when you receive the final invite 😊


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Congratulations that's amazing news! And at 70+5 😱 Hope you can update as well when you receive the final invite 😊


Thanks. Someone also posted they received with 65+5.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Congratulations that's amazing news! And at 70+5 😱 Hope you can update as well when you receive the final invite 😊


Update...Final invite received 23rd September.


----------



## NoMadMax (Sep 15, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Update...Final invite received 23rd September.


Wow! Congratulations man! :cool2: That was fast)))


----------



## nidhi.dosaj (Sep 10, 2019)

*Project or Program Administrator*

Is anyone able to share a sample resume for this skill?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

nidhi.dosaj said:


> Is anyone able to share a sample resume for this skill?


Just type sample Project Admin Resume on google. There are heaps.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi everyone
I am Hila and I just got a positive result as Project Administrator.

I was wondering is it possible to get an invitation from NSW subclass 190 this month.

I have 70+5 points and submitted my EOI today.

I will appreciate if anybody has any advice.

Regards
Hila


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> mkeg08 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations that's amazing news! And at 70+5 😱 Hope you can update as well when you receive the final invite 😊
> ...



Hi
Do you think I can get an invitation this month?


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

nidhi.dosaj said:


> Is anyone able to share a sample resume for this skill?


Use the job description from Seek/ Linkedin as your reference. Just ignore the general admin duties. 
Hope this help!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hila2018 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am Hila and I just got a positive result as Project Administrator.
> 
> I was wondering is it possible to get an invitation from NSW subclass 190 this month.
> ...


No one can predict state invites. However in the last round, people with 70+5 (511112) got invited. Stay hopeful and keep your fingers crossed.

How many years of experience do you have (Onshore & Offshore)?


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

No one can predict state invites. However in the last round, people with 70+5 (511112) got invited. Stay hopeful and keep your fingers crossed.

How many years of experience do you have (Onshore & Offshore)?[/QUOTE]


I have 3+ years of experience but Vetassess deducted 1 year and now I have 2 years left. But I have 90 score in PTE and I hope the invitation be based on language scores.


I live in Melbourne, so I am not onshore in NSW.

I really need this. I am looking for any news from NSW.

Thank you for your advice


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

I got my positive assessment from Vetassess yesterday for 511112.

Total 9.5 years experience. 1 year deducted due to skill requirement.

Now I have 8.5 year experience and bachelor degree.

Sent from my RMX1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hila2018 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am Hila and I just got a positive result as Project Administrator.
> 
> I was wondering is it possible to get an invitation from NSW subclass 190 this month.
> ...


No one can really tell as invites are very unpredictable and all we can really do is wait and try to increase points if possible. I'm on a similar situation, 70 + 5 now, but submitted EOI last September 17. NSW sent out invites last September 19 but didn't get mine yet then! But some got an invite with the same points.

I'm onshore and will have 75 + 5 this October 22. Hoping for an invite this month 🙏 Good luck!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mudassirimam said:


> I got my positive assessment from Vetassess yesterday for 511112.
> 
> Total 9.5 years experience. 1 year deducted due to skill requirement.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hila2018 said:


> No one can predict state invites. However in the last round, people with 70+5 (511112) got invited. Stay hopeful and keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> How many years of experience do you have (Onshore & Offshore)?



I have 3+ years of experience but Vetassess deducted 1 year and now I have 2 years left. But I have 90 score in PTE and I hope the invitation be based on language scores.


I live in Melbourne, so I am not onshore in NSW.

I really need this. I am looking for any news from NSW.

Thank you for your advice[/QUOTE]

I think where you are currently residing can be an issue. A friend of mine applied for 190 Architect with 80+5 but still hasn't got anything whereas others have got theirs. 
He's currently in Melbourne.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

Thank you for your information.
I wish we both get an invitation this month.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> Hila2018 said:
> 
> 
> > No one can predict state invites. However in the last round, people with 70+5 (511112) got invited. Stay hopeful and keep your fingers crossed.
> ...


I think where you are currently residing can be an issue. A friend of mine applied for 190 Architect with 80+5 but still hasn't got anything whereas others have got theirs. 
He's currently in Melbourne.[/QUOTE]

I think we can not make rules like this when there is no evidence .
I want to be positive and hope for getting an invitation from NSW.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Hila2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone
> ...




I have read here that somebody got an invitation with 65+5 !!! 

How come you were not invited? Is some items like English score important to them?


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hila2018 said:


> I have read here that somebody got an invitation with 65+5 !!!
> 
> How come you were not invited? Is some items like English score important to them?


As the others have mentioned, state invites are really unpredictable and they do not follow the same rules for 190 as say a 189 visa. The state can consider the whole package and that can include English score, current residency, work experience, educational background etc. They do not just invite people who have the highest scores.

My English score is straight 90s for PTE. It might be the case that the person with 65 has been living in NSW for longer than me, or has had their EOI in the system for longer, but I can't know this for sure. Again, no one fully knows what the state considers when they invite.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

Does anybody get an invitation?
It seems NSW did not sent any invitation for subclass 190 this month!


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Hila2018 said:


> Does anybody get an invitation?
> It seems NSW did not sent any invitation for subclass 190 this month!


 No invites yet. Hopefully this week!


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

mkeg08 said:


> No invites yet. Hopefully this week!


It's going to be this Thursday or Friday. 
Stay tune!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vyrarchz said:


> It's going to be this Thursday or Friday.
> Stay tune!


I would say Friday. July was Friday, August was Wednesday, September was Thursday, October will be Friday. I think that's how they have been inviting lately. Lets wait and see...


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

shabaranks said:


> I would say Friday. July was Friday, August was Wednesday, September was Thursday, October will be Friday. I think that's how they have been inviting lately. Lets wait and see...


Just realised that only two weeks left before November. It could be this week or next Thursday the latest.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hila2018 said:


> I have read here that somebody got an invitation with 65+5 !!!
> 
> How come you were not invited? Is some items like English score important to them?


Hi Hila2018!

Where did you read that someone got invited with 65+5 and was this for Occupation 511112 and was it recent? I applied in July for NSW nomination 511112 70 points and still waiting (fingers crossed)!

Appreciate any feedback on this.

Regards,


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> Hila2018 said:
> 
> 
> > I have read here that somebody got an invitation with 65+5 !!!
> ...


I think someone mentioned that they got an invite at 65+5 in the thread about NSW state nomination for 2019-2020 in this forum. That was just last September.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

mkeg08 said:


> I think someone mentioned that they got an invite at 65+5 in the thread about NSW state nomination for 2019-2020 in this forum. That was just last September.


Hi!

Do you mean last September as in September 2018?

Regards,


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> mkeg08 said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone mentioned that they got an invite at 65+5 in the thread about NSW state nomination for 2019-2020 in this forum. That was just last September.
> ...


Sorry I meant September 2019, just last month 🙂


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

Just received pre-invite from NSW! 
Points: 75+5

I'm onshore with 1 year work experience in NSW.


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

I received my invitation from NSW today.
I am so happy and I should thank you all for helping me through this.

I have 70+5 points.

Pte 90
Offshore(Melbourne)
With 2.2 years experience accepted by VETAssess.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

mkeg08 said:


> Just received pre-invite from NSW!
> Points: 75+5
> 
> I'm onshore with 1 year work experience in NSW.


Congrats mate. Finally


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Hila2018 said:


> I received my invitation from NSW today.
> I am so happy and I should thank you all for helping me through this.
> 
> I have 70+5 points.
> ...


Congrats. I like the fact you were positive.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats mate. Finally


Thanks, mate! Such a relief!


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

Hila2018 said:


> I received my invitation from NSW today.
> I am so happy and I should thank you all for helping me through this.
> 
> I have 70+5 points.
> ...


Congrats....


----------



## mudassirimam (Dec 15, 2017)

mkeg08 said:


> Just received pre-invite from NSW!
> Points: 75+5
> 
> I'm onshore with 1 year work experience in NSW.


Congratss...


----------



## pancakestrudle (May 15, 2018)

Hey Sharra banks, would you mind helping me please. I am currently on the 407 training visa for project admin but would like to apply for PR, do you have a personal email address I could contact please


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi
I've just got the invitation from SkillSellect for 190 NSW.
Thank you all again.


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

Hila2018 said:


> Hi
> I've just got the invitation from SkillSellect for 190 NSW.
> Thank you all again.


What were ur points and onshore /offshore?


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

spvds said:


> Hila2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I currently live in Melbourne.
70+5
Points:
Age 30
English 20
Education 15
NAATI 5


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

pancakestrudle said:


> Hey Sharra banks, would you mind helping me please. I am currently on the 407 training visa for project admin but would like to apply for PR, do you have a personal email address I could contact please


Feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi Guys 

Just now I received the positive assessment from vetessess, Thanks for updating this forum with your results , it really helps 

But they consider only 2.5years for me, how should I increase my points and which state I should apply 

Any suggestions?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Dilpurni7 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just now I received the positive assessment from vetessess, Thanks for updating this forum with your results , it really helps
> 
> ...


First, congrats on receiving a positive assessment. What's your point breakdown? Are you onshore or offshore?

At the moment, NSW seems to be the best option for this occupation.


----------



## pancakestrudle (May 15, 2018)

Hey, I am new to the site and I am finding it hard to find the message section


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

pancakestrudle said:


> Hey, I am new to the site and I am finding it hard to find the message section


In the top right hand corner of your web browser you will see a "Private Messages" link - once you click it you can private message other forum members. 

You need at least 5 forum posts though for this feature to be active - so perhaps that is why you cannot find it at the moment.


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi 

I’m offshore with below marks 
Age -30
English -20
Education -15 
Spouse English -5 

Which visa I should apply ? 190 or 489?


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

*Educational Qualification*

Hi guys, those who have got an invite for this ANZSCO, can you please tell me what is your educational background like? I see that there is a good demand for project administrators currently & hence thinking if it'd make sense for me to get an assessment from VETASSESS. I have an MBA and a project administration/ management work experience in IT but not sure if such IT experience is considered positively by VETASSESS. Any inputs would be helpful as I'm losing all my Australian PR hope day by day.


----------



## dooiy (Oct 29, 2019)

*Unlimited work and study?*

Question on the 190 NSW sponsored visa... If approved for 511112, will you still be able to work any occupation once you're in Australia? Would companies see the occupation listed on the visa and possibly have bias during the hiring process?

I have 11+ years of technical product development experience with a B.S. in Mech Engineering, but looking to apply 190 through 511112.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dooiy said:


> Question on the 190 NSW sponsored visa... If approved for 511112, will you still be able to work any occupation once you're in Australia? Would companies see the occupation listed on the visa and possibly have bias during the hiring process?
> 
> I have 11+ years of technical product development experience with a B.S. in Mech Engineering, but looking to apply 190 through 511112.


Once you get a 190 visa you will be able to work in any occupation / are free to choose to not work at all  

Your nominated occupation will not be listed on your visa grant letter and/or any VEVO check.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

saileshb said:


> Hi guys, those who have got an invite for this ANZSCO, can you please tell me what is your educational background like? I see that there is a good demand for project administrators currently & hence thinking if it'd make sense for me to get an assessment from VETASSESS. I have an MBA and a project administration/ management work experience in IT but not sure if such IT experience is considered positively by VETASSESS. Any inputs would be helpful as I'm losing all my Australian PR hope day by day.


I think they assess your qualification and then the relevance of the qualification to the nominated occupation. So for example, if you work as an I.T project administrator, they expect you to have studied an I.T degree (with a major in I.T management). The only exception to that is if your degree was in project management (That was the response I received during my consultation with vetassess).

In my case, my degree is in I.T and my major is in I.T management and I received a positive assessment. I had a friend with an I.T degree who also applied for the same occupation but his major is in Networking, he received a negative assessment.

So in your case, as you have studied an MBA, I can't advise if you will receive a positive assessment or not. I would recommend opting for a vetassess consultation service.

You can check this link out. Might be useful. https://www.shada.com.au/images/Occupations/Vetassess_Program_ProjectAdmin_Information_Sheet.pdf


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

saileshb said:


> Hi guys, those who have got an invite for this ANZSCO, can you please tell me what is your educational background like? I see that there is a good demand for project administrators currently & hence thinking if it'd make sense for me to get an assessment from VETASSESS. I have an MBA and a project administration/ management work experience in IT but not sure if such IT experience is considered positively by VETASSESS. Any inputs would be helpful as I'm losing all my Australian PR hope day by day.


Education in the Business Administration is said to be generally regarded as not closely related to the Project Administrator Role. However, I did do my undergrad in Business Administration and in my application with vetassess, I listed down all of the units I've taken which relate to Project Administration. In my vetassess results, my undergrad degree was assessed as closely related to the Project Administrator occupation.

I do project management in the tech space (4 years total experience) as well and received a positive outcome and I've seen quite a few in this forum with similar background who received positive outcome as well. So they seem to focus more on what you did in your role vs what industry you're in. However, assessors can be very strict so there's no guarantee.


----------



## saileshb (Nov 9, 2018)

Thank you shabaranks & mkeg08. your inputs are really appreciated. i'd have to probably check my degree certificate to see the relevance of my subjects to project administration.


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

saileshb said:


> Hi guys, those who have got an invite for this ANZSCO, can you please tell me what is your educational background like? I see that there is a good demand for project administrators currently & hence thinking if it'd make sense for me to get an assessment from VETASSESS. I have an MBA and a project administration/ management work experience in IT but not sure if such IT experience is considered positively by VETASSESS. Any inputs would be helpful as I'm losing all my Australian PR hope day by day.



Hi 

I have the BSC in Business Management , but I have mentioned all my job responsibilities according to the project administrator tasks , 
And I have received positive outcome , but my degree is not highly relevant to the job 

I think it is based on the case officer


----------



## Abderrrahmann (Oct 26, 2019)

Dilpurni7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the BSC in Business Management , but I have mentioned all my job responsibilities according to the project administrator tasks ,
> And I have received positive outcome , but my degree is not highly relevant to the job
> ...


Congratulations! Can you please share with us the verification letter?


----------



## Hila2018 (Oct 10, 2019)

saileshb said:


> Hi guys, those who have got an invite for this ANZSCO, can you please tell me what is your educational background like? I see that there is a good demand for project administrators currently & hence thinking if it'd make sense for me to get an assessment from VETASSESS. I have an MBA and a project administration/ management work experience in IT but not sure if such IT experience is considered positively by VETASSESS. Any inputs would be helpful as I'm losing all my Australian PR hope day by day.


I have Bachelor degree in Industrial Engineering and I worked in an IT company. I think the Point is your work should be related to different projects.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Have anyone recently got an invite with project admin? I got my positive skill assessment for contract admin and now i am applying for program admin skill assessment.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Sau4saurav said:


> Have anyone recently got an invite with project admin? I got my positive skill assessment for contract admin and now i am applying for program admin skill assessment.


I got an invite with 70+5 and there are others too on this forum who got an invite with same point. Regarding transitioning from Contract Admin to Project admin, I can't advise you on that. But if you are successful (hoping you are), please share your experience on this forum for prospective applicants to gain some insight.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Do you think 70+5 is enough after 16th of Nov? Any one got with 65+5? With new rules from NSW that is starting from Jan 2020 only NSW residents will be able to apply for NSW 190, so not many people applying for this occupation i think there will be very less competition. With current trend how long does it takes to get the assessment result?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Sau4saurav said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you think 70+5 is enough after 16th of Nov? Any one got with 65+5? With new rules from NSW that is starting from Jan 2020 only NSW residents will be able to apply for NSW 190, so not many people applying for this occupation i think there will be very less competition. With current trend how long does it takes to get the assessment result?


I can't predict state invite as the state can invite anyone they wish to invite. They consider several factors such as Education, English result, Experience, and if you are currently living and working in the state. I can only advise that I received an invite at 70+5.

Regarding skill assessment timeline, it can take anywhere between 10 days to 14 weeks. If you want to prioritize your application, then you can go for the 10 days option, however, it will cost you more money. But if you are not in a rush, then you can go for the standard timeline of 14 weeks. I chose the 10 days option as I couldn't risk waiting for long. There is no guarantee that an occupation would remain on the NSW list as states can remove an occupation anytime without notifying anyone. The choice is yours.

I hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

Sau4saurav said:


> Thanks for your reply. Do you think 70+5 is enough after 16th of Nov? Any one got with 65+5? With new rules from NSW that is starting from Jan 2020 only NSW residents will be able to apply for NSW 190, so not many people applying for this occupation i think there will be very less competition. With current trend how long does it takes to get the assessment result?[/
> 
> With new rules from NSW that is starting from Jan 2020 only NSW residents will be able to apply for NSW 190 - is this confirmed?


----------



## Bearths (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi All,
I need some advice from the residents here, so i’ve applied for construction project manager thru vetassess and both qual and employments came out negative; vetassess however mentioned in the employment assessment part recommending for program/ project admin; i’m not sure if they will issue a positive outcome if i just redo the assessment with change of nominated occupation.

The other issue i have at the moment is, my qualification i graduate from Sydney Uni but with a bachelor of architecture and environment. Anyone with architecture degree here who has previously got both positive?

What irking me right now is, i really am working as a project manager (in Syd with 485 visa) and after my complain they still dont want to swallow it. Now i need an alternate route (possibly project admin) but im a little bit concerned with my qualification (degree).

Any advice? Thank you very much guys


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Bearths said:


> Hi All,
> I need some advice from the residents here, so i’ve applied for construction project manager thru vetassess and both qual and employments came out negative; vetassess however mentioned in the employment assessment part recommending for program/ project admin; i’m not sure if they will issue a positive outcome if i just redo the assessment with change of nominated occupation.
> 
> The other issue i have at the moment is, my qualification i graduate from Sydney Uni but with a bachelor of architecture and environment. Anyone with architecture degree here who has previously got both positive?
> ...


I passed SA with my Bach Arch oversea and Master of Project Management in Sydney. My backgroudn is Architect and currently working as Project Admin for a Design Company. As long as you can prove that the nature of your work is not technical but purely project managing, you will be able to pass.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Did anyone got NSW 190 invite today for program admin?


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi guys,

This is my first time posting on this forum, I'm not sure if you will be able to see it since I might get active with 5 posts. For that reason, I'll share all my concerns within 5 or 6 posts and then see if I get response from any of you and clarify the information provided later on.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

I won't be able to share all my concerns now, but my main concern is related to a final notice I got from my VETaSSESS this week. Can anyone let me know if they have this request from them as well? I really need guidance because I'm really confused. 

This is the request, there's more background of my situation that I can explain another time.

Information on at least three projects you have been involved in, including:

Project Name, Project timeframe, Project scope, Project budget, Applicant's responsibilities, Key project stakeholders involved, Project status.

You may provide any additional evidence you may consider will further support your case:

Project charters, project risks registers, client contracts, schedules, evidence of project software used (may be in the form of a screenshot).

This information should be in the form of an official letter issued by the company or Statutory Declaration. 

This is too much for me. Can anyone tell me if this is really requested for the assessment of Project admin? If yes, can you share your experience and guidance on detailed information of how to present all of this. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

When i did my skill assessment as a contract Admin, i submitted my first three pay slips, three recent pay slips, bank statement showing my salary, reference letter on company's letter head, resume and passport copy. And now i am doing same with program admin skill assessment.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Education in the Business Administration is said to be generally regarded as not closely related to the Project Administrator Role. However, I did do my undergrad in Business Administration and in my application with vetassess, I listed down all of the units I've taken which relate to Project Administration. In my vetassess results, my undergrad degree was assessed as closely related to the Project Administrator occupation.
> 
> I do project management in the tech space (4 years total experience) as well and received a positive outcome and I've seen quite a few in this forum with similar background who received positive outcome as well. So they seem to focus more on what you did in your role vs what industry you're in. However, assessors can be very strict so there's no guarantee.


Hi mkeg08,

I also have my bachelor degree on Business Administration. Could you please provide an example of the name of these units related to Project Administration? Do they specifically need to contain the word project to be considered related to? I'm asking because any of my units are called project, but we did learn and apply project management in real projects in some of my bachelor's units. I even listed the tasks I undertook for these projects on my resume and specify to which unit they belong. For example, the unit name is Hotel Management and we worked towards a real ecotourism project in improving their ecotourism accommodation management as well as their tour services. 

If yours were not named with the word 'project' , could you please let me know if you provided any reason of their relation to Project Administration?


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

Sau4saurav said:


> When i did my skill assessment as a contract Admin, i submitted my first three pay slips, three recent pay slips, bank statement showing my salary, reference letter on company's letter head, resume and passport copy. And now i am doing same with program admin skill assessment.


Thanks for you quick response. I hope that's enough for your application. 
I'm really concerned about my application because I have read all the posts of this forum and anyone expressed they had to provide this. 

So please guys I'd like to know if anyone else has experienced the same so I can have a better idea of why I was put under this position and therefore advise me on the regards of how to present well this documentation for a positive outcome.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

vyrarchz said:


> I passed SA with my Bach Arch oversea and Master of Project Management in Sydney. My backgroudn is Architect and currently working as Project Admin for a Design Company. As long as you can prove that the nature of your work is not technical but purely project managing, you will be able to pass.



Hey Vyrchz,

Hope you could help me with this request. It's related to a final notice I got from my VETaSSESS application. Please let me know if you got the following request as well? I really need guidance.

Organisational chart+Information on at least three projects you have been involved in, including:

[*]Project Name, Project timeframe, Project scope, Project budget, Applicant's responsibilities, Key project stakeholders involved, Project status.

[*]You may provide any additional evidence you may consider will further support your case: Project charters, project risks registers, client contracts, schedules, evidence of project software used (may be in the form of a screenshot).

This information should be in the form of an official letter issued by the company or Statutory Declaration.

This is too much for me. Can you please tell me if this is really requested for the assessment of Project admin? If yes, can you share your experience and guidance on detailed information of how to present all of this. Really appreciated.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

vianypau said:


> mkeg08 said:
> 
> 
> > Education in the Business Administration is said to be generally regarded as not closely related to the Project Administrator Role. However, I did do my undergrad in Business Administration and in my application with vetassess, I listed down all of the units I've taken which relate to Project Administration. In my vetassess results, my undergrad degree was assessed as closely related to the Project Administrator occupation.
> ...


Hi, not all contained the word project however I included all units which are related to managing end-to-end projects such as Finance units dealing with budgeting, HR units dealing with organisation communication, law units dealing with contracts/obligations, and units which directly related to project management. As long as you explain it in your resume, I don't think there's any harm in including those details.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

vianypau said:


> I won't be able to share all my concerns now, but my main concern is related to a final notice I got from my VETaSSESS this week. Can anyone let me know if they have this request from them as well? I really need guidance because I'm really confused.
> 
> This is the request, there's more background of my situation that I can explain another time.
> 
> ...


I was asked for this as well and provided it. Included 3-5 projects for each role I've held. You only need to draft this no need to have your company provide or sign it.


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> vianypau said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be able to share all my concerns now, but my main concern is related to a final notice I got from my VETaSSESS this week. Can anyone let me know if they have this request from them as well? I really need guidance because I'm really confused.
> ...


Sorry I meant when I was required to provide it, it only needed to be a statement from me. Was not asked to have it signed by the companies.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Sorry I meant when I was required to provide it, it only needed to be a statement from me. Was not asked to have it signed by the companies.


Thanks very much for your reply. I really thought I was the only one being requested this and that might be something wrong with my application. 

I'm not sure if I can provide the second bit of project's information they are requesting: Project charters, project risks registers, client contracts, schedules, evidence of project software used (may be in the form of a screenshot). 

Is it optional? Did you provide it?


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Hi, not all contained the word project however I included all units which are related to managing end-to-end projects such as Finance units dealing with budgeting, HR units dealing with organisation communication, law units dealing with contracts/obligations, and units which directly related to project management. As long as you explain it in your resume, I don't think there's any harm in including those details.


Thanks, really appreciated


----------



## mkeg08 (Aug 3, 2019)

vianypau said:


> mkeg08 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I meant when I was required to provide it, it only needed to be a statement from me. Was not asked to have it signed by the companies.
> ...


No I only provided the first part- so really putting in detail my role in each project. However as I explained I was only required to provide my own statement, it didn't need to be in company letterhead.

For the second part, I agree that this would be very hard to procure. You may also explain that you're not allowed to release company-owned data and documents such as contracts and project charters.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

vianypau said:


> Hey Vyrchz,
> 
> Hope you could help me with this request. It's related to a final notice I got from my VETaSSESS application. Please let me know if you got the following request as well? I really need guidance.
> 
> ...


It seems vetassess have toughened the Project Admin skill assessment as more people are applying. I know a couple of people who recently applied and got the same request. They know it's really hard to provide those documents except your company is willing to back you. Luckily, I wasn't asked to provide further documents during my time.

I remember during my conversation with vetassess, the lady said they will introduce a more stringent requirement. Just follow mkeg08's advise and ensure it's either on your company's letterhead *(the best option as they won't request you provide project charter, Project Risk register etc)* or a statutory declaration from your manager *(most likely they might request you provide Project charter, project risk register etc)*. Just sharing the experience of those that got the same request.

I wish you all the very best mate and hope you return to share the good news. Cheers!


----------



## mia1990 (Nov 25, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> Hi, not all contained the word project however I included all units which are related to managing end-to-end projects such as Finance units dealing with budgeting, HR units dealing with organisation communication, law units dealing with contracts/obligations, and units which directly related to project management. As long as you explain it in your resume, I don't think there's any harm in including those details.


Thank you for your sharing, I am currently writing my resume. have you mentioned subjects that are not relevant to project management? 
I do not know should I include them in the education segment of my resume, such as Contemporary Business Strategy Critical Issues in Globalisation.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> It seems vetassess have toughened the Project Admin skill assessment as more people are applying. I know a couple of people who recently applied and got the same request. They know it's really hard to provide those documents except your company is willing to back you. Luckily, I wasn't asked to provide further documents during my time.
> 
> I remember during my conversation with vetassess, the lady said they will introduce a more stringent requirement. Just follow mkeg08's advise and ensure it's either on your company's letterhead *(the best option as they won't request you provide project charter, Project Risk register etc)* or a statutory declaration from your manager *(most likely they might request you provide Project charter, project risk register etc)*. Just sharing the experience of those that got the same request.
> 
> I wish you all the very best mate and hope you return to share the good news. Cheers!


Thanks mate, yeah it's getting tough. I'll follow mkeg08's advice and I'll share the good news when I get the official letter.


----------



## vianypau (Nov 29, 2019)

mkeg08 said:


> No I only provided the first part- so really putting in detail my role in each project. However as I explained I was only required to provide my own statement, it didn't need to be in company letterhead.
> 
> For the second part, I agree that this would be very hard to procure. You may also explain that you're not allowed to release company-owned data and documents such as contracts and project charters.


Thanks very much. Yeah exactly, I'll follow your advice. You are giving such a peace of mind by sharing your experience. I was so stressed. I'm sure many of us in this forum will be really thankful.:clap2:


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Recently i have seen NSW inviting contract, program and project admin with 75 points. What does this mean? Does this mean that the people with contract admin skill assessment can also apply for 190. I have seen program admin with 80 points being invited and also contract, program and project admin being invited with 75 points by NSW in last invitation round. Please refer IScah recent post for your reference. Can someone please clarify what this is?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Sau4saurav said:


> Recently i have seen NSW inviting contract, program and project admin with 75 points. What does this mean? Does this mean that the people with contract admin skill assessment can also apply for 190. I have seen program admin with 80 points being invited and also contract, program and project admin being invited with 75 points by NSW in last invitation round. Please refer IScah recent post for your reference. Can someone please clarify what this is?


Contract Admin and Project Admin are two different occupation but in the same unit group. NSW currently have Program Admin on their 190 priority occupation list and the occupation is in high demand, hence the high number of invites sent.


----------



## bow25 (Jan 18, 2020)

*Relevant SKills Assessment - EOI*

Hello Guys,

I recently got a positive outcome as Project Administrator from Vetassess. Overall, I got 3 years employment outside Australia but I already started working 4 months before I got my degree in Engineering. Vetassess did not include those 4 months and the 1 year they used for the date deemed skill.

My concern is, shall I still claim that 3 years experience or should I not include it in my EOI? My personal feeling about this is that it's just a regretful that I can't claim that 5 points even if i have all the proof that I really did work for 3 years cumulatively but I also don't want to over-claim points on my declaration then suddenly got invited because of it.

I am currently at 70 points (including nomination, no 3 years exp) and has proficient english in PTE. I hope someone could enlighten me on this.

Thank you!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

bow25 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I recently got a positive outcome as Project Administrator from Vetassess. Overall, I got 3 years employment outside Australia but I already started working 4 months before I got my degree in Engineering. Vetassess did not include those 4 months and the 1 year they used for the date deemed skill.
> 
> ...


You can only claim points from the date deemed skilled. Whatever employment vetassess has deducted, enter them in your EOI and mark them as irrelevant. Only mark employment vetassess allows you to claim as relevant.


----------



## Ramiavivi (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi All 

Following the comments above, it seems like there have been some positive assessments for this occupation from VETASSESS - congrats!. I'm in the process of compiling my application and would appreciate your guidance/advice around the information included in submission including the types of documents submitted and the format of the reference letters

Can anyone assist?

Cheers, 
Rami


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Ramiavivi said:


> Hi All
> 
> Following the comments above, it seems like there have been some positive assessments for this occupation from VETASSESS - congrats!. I'm in the process of compiling my application and would appreciate your guidance/advice around the information included in submission including the types of documents submitted and the format of the reference letters
> 
> ...


Here is what you need to submit;

1. statement of service as per template for each job. See template link https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal.../VETASSESS_Statement_of_Service _template.pdf
2. Provide either: payslip or Tax Records or Bank Statement or Superannuation details.
3. project template: Project information, project charter, documentations, project pictures (tools being used), schedules, project summary reports. See template link https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...(ANZSCO 511112).pdf?ver=2020-01-09-144003-617
4. bachelor's and or masters degree and transcripts 
5. passport, photo, self declaration form
6. Resume


----------



## Ramiavivi (Jan 24, 2020)

@Shabaranks, thank you for the info provided. I appreciate your guidance. 

Another query for which I would be grateful for some advice if anyone can assist - has anyone in this forum applied for the 51112 that operates as a project coordinator within the built environment, specifically the property development industry? If so, did Vetassess respond positively to this? My concern is that they view specific industries more favorably than others and if the project coordinator title is applied differently in other industries as compared to the built environment.

Thanks for the help.

Cheers, 
Rami


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

I have positive skill assessment for Contact Admin and i have recently applied for Program admin skill assessment. What are the chances of getting positive outcome?? I didn't mention Word "Project" on my reference letter i only mentioned "Program" Admin. Any differences between these two words? I thought if i mention the word "Project" i have to provide many documents, i might be wrong. Any suggestions??


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Sau4saurav said:


> I have positive skill assessment for Contact Admin and i have recently applied for Program admin skill assessment. What are the chances of getting positive outcome?? I didn't mention Word "Project" on my reference letter i only mentioned "Program" Admin. Any differences between these two words? I thought if i mention the word "Project" i have to provide many documents, i might be wrong. Any suggestions??


There is no different between the two. Program admin works on project, so whether you mention project or not, you will still need to submit additional documents (*Project Template)* to demonstrate you are genuinely undertaking those duties as per recent trends. 

Previously, the project Template was not required, but as the application for this occupation has increased, Vetassess have started requesting for additional documents. Wish you all the best mate.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Ramiavivi said:


> @Shabaranks, thank you for the info provided. I appreciate your guidance.
> 
> Another query for which I would be grateful for some advice if anyone can assist - has anyone in this forum applied for the 51112 that operates as a project coordinator within the built environment, specifically the property development industry? If so, did Vetassess respond positively to this? My concern is that they view specific industries more favorably than others and if the project coordinator title is applied differently in other industries as compared to the built environment.
> 
> ...


I believe working within the built environment shouldn't be a problem as long as you are able to demonstrate that your duties are related to project. People in architecture, construction, I.T, Marketing sector have all received positive assessment. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Aniruddharam (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi everyone...I am new to this forum...I will be applying for Vetasses Skills Assessment end of this month...I am in Melbourne..can someone suggest an experienced and knowledgeable Immigration lawyer for my case...I have done Masters in Public Health and Health Administration in Melbourne and have 1 year experience as a project officer...have done Bachelor in Ayurveda and Masters in Anatomy and have 7 years of Clinical experience... I really need a good consultation.. please recommend


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Aniruddharam said:


> Hi everyone...I am new to this forum...I will be applying for Vetasses Skills Assessment end of this month...I am in Melbourne..can someone suggest an experienced and knowledgeable Immigration lawyer for my case...I have done Masters in Public Health and Health Administration in Melbourne and have 1 year experience as a project officer...have done Bachelor in Ayurveda and Masters in Anatomy and have 7 years of Clinical experience... I really need a good consultation.. please recommend


You can google a reputable immigration lawyer and read reviews about them to find a suitable one. With regards to Occupation 511112, the three states sponsoring those occupations are NT, NSW and SA. Unfortunately for all three states, you need to be living and working in those states as you are an interstate candidate. Previously NSW used to sponsor interstate candidates, but from January 2020 they stopped sponsoring interstate candidates. 

If you are considering 511112, your only option is to get a job and move to one of the above states (Preferably NSW as the availability for 511112 is high) and you might be lucky to receive an invitation. I wish you all the best.


----------



## CePa (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello

I am going to apply for a Project Administrator (project coordinator), however, my qualification is in Business Administration.
Anyone here has applied for that with a business degree, what is the outcome?

Also, some of my experience is with short term project and as a contract ( for no for-profit organization). Anyone here has this experience on own self Employment?

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## banafsheh (Dec 2, 2019)

CePa said:


> Hello
> 
> I am going to apply for a Project Administrator (project coordinator), however, my qualification is in Business Administration.
> Anyone here has applied for that with a business degree, what is the outcome?
> ...


Hi, 
It depends on the units you've passed for this degree. I have a Business Administration degree and they considered it as a "not highly relevant" degree. In this case, you need to have two years of post-qualification employment experience at an appropriate skill level, undertaken in the last five years.


----------



## CePa (Feb 5, 2020)

banafsheh said:


> Hi,
> It depends on the units you've passed for this degree. I have a Business Administration degree and they considered it as a "not highly relevant" degree. In this case, you need to have two years of post-qualification employment experience at an appropriate skill level, undertaken in the last five years.


Thank you for the information
In your case did get the skill ass approved base in your experience?

Also, do you know how many units need to be relevant from Bussiness degree to get it approved? So the best qualification would be project management?


----------



## banafsheh (Dec 2, 2019)

CePa said:


> Thank you for the information
> In your case did get the skill ass approved base in your experience?
> 
> Also, do you know how many units need to be relevant from Bussiness degree to get it approved? So the best qualification would be project management?


Yes, my skill was approved based on my experience.
I don't know about the number of units, but I know the units need to be related to project management, not the business.

If you can get an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in Project Management (you can do it as an online course in 3-4 months and it does not cost so much), the work experience is reduced to one year.
Please download qualification_assessment/Program_or_Project_Administrator.pdf from vetassess


Good Luck


----------



## pancakestrudle (May 15, 2018)

Hi, I was just with my lawyer and NSW are sponsoring interstate.


----------



## pancakestrudle (May 15, 2018)

Does this work experience after the cert IV have to be after?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

pancakestrudle said:


> Hi, I was just with my lawyer and NSW are sponsoring interstate.


This was prior to January 2020. They have stopped sponsoring interstate from this year. You can confirm on their website.


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

*511112 Project admin*

I have positive assessment from VETASSES, 8+ years experience. I am preparing for PTE. Any suggestions and tips would help..!!


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

When did you get the result of your assessment?


----------



## pkds (Oct 25, 2019)

shweta5april said:


> I have positive assessment from VETASSES, 8+ years experience. I am preparing for PTE. Any suggestions and tips would help..!!


How much time (# weeks) VETASSESS took till final decision

Regards


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

shweta5april said:


> I have positive assessment from VETASSES, 8+ years experience. I am preparing for PTE. Any suggestions and tips would help..!!


Here is a Thread for PTE. You can ask your questions there. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/672738-pte-exam.html


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

3 Months


----------



## junestran (Nov 29, 2018)

Hi friends,
I've just got a message from VET for providing supporting documents listed below. 

1. Project List using VETASSESS Project List Template
2. Organizational Chart

I have an MBA and had 4 years of experience in management for the transportation consulting project. 
I read all the comments and I know I'd better list all the projects in which I have responsibilities as a Project Admin.
But I don't know how to connect it with my MBA. 

Could I get some advice on listing the project which I did in transportation consulting and making the Organizational Chart? 
Any sample would be extremely appreciated. 
I got negative results for the Management Consultant and this is the 3rd try on Project Admin. 
It costs too much money and time but I still don't give up. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dooiy (Oct 29, 2019)

junestran said:


> Hi friends,
> I've just got a message from VET for providing supporting documents listed below.
> 
> 1. Project List using VETASSESS Project List Template
> ...


I just got 9.7 years positively assessed by VETASSESS.

Seems like you know what to provide for the project template. I had three separate jobs within the past 5 years, so I listed one main project for each of the jobs. Make sure to emphasize your experience that aligns with the ANZSCO 511112 description as best you can. I feel this template is the single most important document for the assessment; mine was about 5 pages long (bullet-style) when typed out in MS Word. You also need to include an artifact for each project (i.e. project schedule, photos of the relevant product/project, action item list, etc.). 

For the organizational charts, I was not able to get them from my past employers. I created them myself off memory and pasted it into a statutory declaration and got it notarized. I originally just submitted the org chart as a standalone, but they requested that I create a statutory declaration with notarization.

I hope this helps.


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

yes it has to be post-qualification


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

thanks for your input!


----------



## spvds (Sep 10, 2017)

i received my skill assessment 511112 for 9.8yrs and it took 2 months - offshore


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

spvds said:


> i received my skill assessment 511112 for 9.8yrs and it took 2 months - offshore


Congrats!


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi everyone - newbie here 

I have lodged 190 EOI for NSW 3 days ago with 85+5. What are the chances of getting an invitation? :fingerscrossed:

Points breakdown:
30 - Age
20 - PTE
15 - Education
5 - 2-year Aus study 
5 - Aus work experience
5 - Naati 
5 - Partner Competent English 

Living in NSW 3+ years


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> Hi everyone - newbie here
> 
> I have lodged 190 EOI for NSW 3 days ago with 85+5. What are the chances of getting an invitation? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


I think you gonna get it next month most likely


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> Hi everyone - newbie here
> 
> I have lodged 190 EOI for NSW 3 days ago with 85+5. What are the chances of getting an invitation? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


your experience is skilled experience? ie. after assessment?


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

usalcie said:


> your experience is skilled experience? ie. after assessment?


That's correct / my total project management experience is 2.2 years and VETASES deducted 1 years and left me 1.2 years net

P.S. Thanks for the opinion above - if I get pre invite will publish :fingerscrossed:


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> That's correct / my total project management experience is 2.2 years and VETASES deducted 1 years and left me 1.2 years net
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the opinion above - if I get pre invite will publish :fingerscrossed:


do you mind i pm you regarding the assessment ? i am gonna do it in a few months and hopefully prepared it early.


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

usalcie said:


> do you mind i pm you regarding the assessment ? i am gonna do it in a few months and hopefully prepared it early.


no worries, happy to share my experience if it is helpful

p.s. good luck in advance


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

I submitted my EOI with 80 points, what are the chances of getting an invite?

I am trying to reappear for PTE to increase the english score though. but is there any chance to get an invite at 80 points for nsw and in how much time?


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

shweta5april said:


> I submitted my EOI with 80 points, what are the chances of getting an invite?
> 
> I am trying to reappear for PTE to increase the english score though. but is there any chance to get an invite at 80 points for nsw and in how much time?


i am also trying to get PTE.. i think 80 is pretty good as to last NSW invited 75 last year (including state sponsorship points, this info is available in "freedom of information")


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

How to I check in "freedom of information"


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

shweta5april said:


> How to I check in "freedom of information"


Hi mate, you can check it from DOHA Disclosure Logs (Google it - because cannot add link here)


----------



## shweta5april (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks. Any invites recently?


----------



## CePa (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello All

I am struggling to write my Statement od Service, can someone please could share a successful example for some inspiration

Thank you


----------



## CePa (Feb 5, 2020)

hi
any chance for a example of the statement of service?
I am bit lost and need to do it asap. Some of my work is volunteer so I do not see how to add this to the statement

Thanks


----------



## doriana (Apr 23, 2020)

*Assessment*



nlq679 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I might revive this post. Received my POSITIVE assessment this morning from VETASSESS for Project/Program Administrator 511112. Thanks all for your feedback and I hope you are all progressing well with your applications! This site was extremely helpful!


Hi, how are you?

I wonder if could you please help me with the list template?

Thank you


----------



## sharierH90 (Sep 25, 2017)

banafsheh said:


> Yes, my skill was approved based on my experience.
> I don't know about the number of units, but I know the units need to be related to project management, not the business.
> 
> If you can get an additional qualification at least at AQF Certificate IV level in Project Management (you can do it as an online course in 3-4 months and it does not cost so much), the work experience is reduced to one year.
> ...


Hey mate,

Can you please help me with my query?

I have a UK bachelors in Engineering, however, I have 3 years Australian work experience as an IT Project Coordinator. I did a project management diploma in a college here in Sydney in the middle (2018).

Is there any possibility of getting a positive skill assessment in Program or Project Administrator ANZSCO: 511112 by Vetassess

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharierH90 (Sep 25, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Feel free to send me a PM.


Hey mate,

I was wondering if you can help me with my query?

I have a UK bachelors in Engineering, however, I have 3 years Australian work experience as an IT Project Manager/Coordinator. I did a project management diploma in a college here in Sydney in the middle (2018).

Is there any possibility of getting a positive skill assessment in Program or Project Administrator ANZSCO: 511112 by Vetassess

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

Hi there, any recent invitations at all?


----------



## Ashita.Chaturvedi (Jul 27, 2019)

Hi,

Has anyone received a response from any state(s) for the Application? I noticed that they have reduced the intake/requirement priority for this ANZSCO code alongwith some other profiles too.

Thank you!


----------



## Ashita.Chaturvedi (Jul 27, 2019)

trevor jk said:


> Hi there, any recent invitations at all?


Hey!

I have been told by my agent, that they have put things on hold.. But i not a 100% certain.


----------



## Ashita.Chaturvedi (Jul 27, 2019)

trevor jk said:


> Hi there, any recent invitations at all?


Hey!

I have been told by my agent, that they have put things on hold.. But i not a 100% certain.

Thanks!


----------



## Ashita.Chaturvedi (Jul 27, 2019)

I am inquiring about responses from NSW on their EOI from March and April-2020.. Has anyone received a response for their EOI from NSW?


----------



## Srujan0408 (Sep 27, 2017)

*Srujan*



ng_88 said:


> That's correct / my total project management experience is 2.2 years and VETASES deducted 1 years and left me 1.2 years net
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the opinion above - if I get pre invite will publish :fingerscrossed:


Hi Mate,

I am currently looking to get my skills assessed as Project administrator, I have a Bachelor degree (Bachelor of Management) from Australian University. 
Want to hear your experience, will this be considered relevant qualification from VETASSESS?

Looking for help.


----------



## Srujan0408 (Sep 27, 2017)

*Srujan*



shabaranks said:


> I believe working within the built environment shouldn't be a problem as long as you are able to demonstrate that your duties are related to project. People in architecture, construction, I.T, Marketing sector have all received positive assessment. Wish you all the best.



What qualification are assessed to be AQF comparable for project administrator? Does it have to be project management or any bachelor degree would do?


----------



## neil7908 (May 30, 2020)

*Opinions sought*

Hi there,

Apologies if this is a bit of long post but I've been looking seriously into applying for the 190 visa in project/program administrator category over the last few days but still have a few questions before I take the plunge and start paying for agents, VETASSESS, medical etc.

Questions below and very grateful in advance for any assistance:

1. I've taken the basic points check but I'm having a hard time determining how many years experience I have. I would say I have 8+ years in the field but some of that is lower level. I live in the UK and have worked at the same company for over 8 years. My job titles from current to oldest are Programme Manager (1 year, 10 months), Assistant Programme Manager (4 years, 2 months - not sure why my company use this title but equivalent is to a Project Manager), Programme Coordinator (1 year), Programme Administrator (1 year, 6 months). 

All roles have been with the same organisation, a not for profit in the environmental sector. My roles have primarily been focused on delivering grant or loan programmes for the Government in UK on an annual funding cycle. When I look at the description of the tasks they are looking for it matches a lot with my core tasks, although I'm not sure the kind of work I'm doing is exactly what they are looking for as I'm not generally building anything, doing IT etc.

I have a fundamentals qualification with the Association for Project Managers (APM) but no other educational qualification in this area (I have a Honours degree from a UK university in Politics which does score me some points in other areas but not a lot).

Any thoughts on how I might get on with VETASSESS?

2. I have a congenital heart and lung condition which is giving me slight concern for the medical section. I know that all cases are assessed individually but I'd love any experience shared on this. I am 34 and very stable, dont have any medication and havent had any surgery for decades. I do see a cardiologist every year though and get some fairly basic checks. 

I fully appreciate here I wont get an answer but I would love any personal experiences from those that have gone through the medical exam with any related health issues.

Also, can anyone confirm if I should get the medical done prior to even submitting the EOI?

3) Language - Both my partner and I are native English speakers, UK citizens and have got degrees from UK universities. Am I correct that we still need to take an English language test? And does this also need to be done prior to submitting the EOI

Apologies for the length but would love some feedback before I start parting with my hard earned money.

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi All

Anyone got an invite today? 

Thanks


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

stillwaiting1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Anyone got an invite today?
> 
> Thanks


One of my friend got on 80 points, onshore. NSW ( 1+ Yr Exp Onshore, 6+ years offshore, 20 PTE)


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> One of my friend got on 80 points, onshore. NSW ( 1+ Yr Exp Onshore, 6+ years offshore, 20 PTE)


I made a mistake in my application. I put my home country as my usual country of residence. Is that what they look at if onshore/offshore applicant? I am at 90pts. Hopefully they will still invite same numbers by next month


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

stillwaiting1 said:


> I made a mistake in my application. I put my home country as my usual country of residence. Is that what they look at if onshore/offshore applicant? I am at 90pts. Hopefully they will still invite same numbers by next month


I also got an invite yesterday (even though I am silent member, sharing this for people who needs info - hope it helps)

btw, mate, if you are onshore you better to change ur usual country of residence to Aus 

__________________
ANZSCO Code: 511112 (85+5)
DOE: 10 March 2020
Pre-Invite: 10 June 2020
Submitted: 10 June 2020
Invitation to lodge: pending :fingerscrossed:

Points breakdown:
Age:30
Degree:15 
Onshore exp:5
PTE:20
NAATI:5
Aus Study:5
Partner:5
NSW residency: almost 5 years

Good luck to everyone
__________________


----------



## stillwaiting1 (Jun 10, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> I also got an invite yesterday (even though I am silent member, sharing this for people who needs info - hope it helps)
> 
> btw, mate, if you are onshore you better to change ur usual country of residence to Aus
> 
> ...


Hi!

Yup. I just revised yesterday. Hoping the invite will still be ongoing the following months. My date of effect did not change so I hope still good. 

Still hopeful.


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> stillwaiting1 said:
> 
> 
> > I made a mistake in my application. I put my home country as my usual country of residence. Is that what they look at if onshore/offshore applicant? I am at 90pts. Hopefully they will still invite same numbers by next month
> ...



congrationlations!!

can i please ask you if your 5 points experience is after the positive assessment from vetassess?


----------



## ng_88 (Mar 12, 2020)

usalcie said:


> congrationlations!!
> 
> can i please ask you if your 5 points experience is after the positive assessment from vetassess?


Thank you. Yes, that's correct.


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> usalcie said:
> 
> 
> > congrationlations!!
> ...



thanks for the answer! hope your visa be granted soon!


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Can anyone answer my query please,

I was going through immitracker and saw Project Admin invited for 70 points without State points but with pte each 8 and above, but many people even with 75, 80 and 85 pointers were not invited and they only have each band 7. Is it compulsory to have each band 8 in PTE or IELTS? Did anyone get invite with each band 7?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sau4saurav said:


> Can anyone answer my query please,
> 
> I was going through immitracker and saw Project Admin invited for 70 points without State points but with pte each 8 and above, but many people even with 75, 80 and 85 pointers were not invited and they only have each band 7. Is it compulsory to have each band 8 in PTE or IELTS? Did anyone get invite with each band 7?


State sponsorship is totally opaque
They can invite applicants with lower points overlooking those with higher points without any rhyme or reason

Cheers


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi All,

This is my first post on this forum. Can anyone please let me know if there is any chance of getting invite for nsw 190 on 80+5 points for project and program admin.
Break down
Age 30
Eng 20
Onshore Exp 2.9 year on going
Spouse 5
Study 20
State 5

I submitted my EOI in sep 2019.
Updated English pointa 21 june.
Residing in nsw for last 5 years.


Regards,

Sherjel


----------



## Mobuch (Jun 15, 2020)

Onshore in Sydney 75points project administrator. Being in the pool since February. No invitation yet.

I think basically these people discriminate because their pattern is not straight forward


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Waht is your break down of points


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

I think for nsw 190 the priority is superior english.
I have gone through immi tracker and could't find even a single invite for 511112 without superior english.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone here waiting for nsw 190 inviation for 511112 project and program admin.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Got a positive skill assessment from VETASSESS today for Project Administrator but it says field of study is not highly relevant ( MBA), what does this mean? Can i still apply for NSW 190 under Project Administrator?


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

How many years of experience they have assessed ?


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

I started working from 2017 july but they accessed only for 0.88 yrs.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

How many points?
Breakdown please


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

At the moment 70, but i can claim 5 points for job exp after 1 month, so total 75+5 with SS


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

You got 8 each in ielts?
Also are you onshore or offshore


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Each 7 only, onshore, trying for each 8.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

When did you lodge your eoi?


----------



## kr589 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sau4saurav said:


> Got a positive skill assessment from VETASSESS today for Project Administrator but it says field of study is not highly relevant ( MBA), what does this mean? Can i still apply for NSW 190 under Project Administrator?


Hi, i am in the process of preparing the documents for my skills assessment for Project Administrator / Coordinator (ANZC 511112) and i have a few doubts. I am currently preparing my project list template. I was wondering if u had to submit or did submit any additional project documents like project charter, project schedule, risk registers or project photos in addtion to the project list template.


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

Yes i submitted all the additional documents asked by VETASSESS including work related photos as well


----------



## kr589 (Jul 19, 2020)

Sau4saurav said:


> Yes i submitted all the additional documents asked by VETASSESS including work related photos as well


can u send me detailed list of what and when they asked for i nthe right sequence... Also, my project template is almost finished, i wondering if u could share ur template with me so i can understand what they actually want. I am not using an agent and trying to do by myself so i am a bit nervous so i just wanna confirm all side and make sure no holes are left. I am very good at writing and understanding so i wont copy it like a dumbo!! So let me know what u think... Cheerz!!!


----------



## kr589 (Jul 19, 2020)

ng_88 said:


> I also got an invite yesterday (even though I am silent member, sharing this for people who needs info - hope it helps)
> 
> btw, mate, if you are onshore you better to change ur usual country of residence to Aus
> 
> ...


Hi, i am in the process of preparing the documents for my skills assessment for Project Administrator / Coordinator (ANZC 511112) and i have a few doubts. I am currently preparing my project list template. I was wondering if u had to submit or did submit any additional project documents like project charter, project schedule, risk registers or project photos in addtion to the project list template. Pls help!!


----------



## kr589 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hello Everyone!! I am aiming to apply for 190 through ANZC 511112 Project Coordinator. I am currently preparing documents for my skills assessment and i have almost finished my project list template. I was wondering if anyone has been asked for further documents like project charter, project schedules, risk registers, project pics, etc.. in addition to or after submitting the filled up project list template.? I am making my own application and not going through an agent so this information would really help me.. I am quite good with my business writing skills and experienced in project management so any replies form anyone who got a positive assessment would help me in shaping my application...


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello guys 

Congratulations for those who received invitations 

Could you please let me know whether we can apply to this occupation without English LRWS 7.5 / 7.5/6.5/7 

My points are as per below 

Age 30
Work 5
Education 15
Naati 5
Partner English 5

Or any advise how to improve points


----------



## saifyusuf (May 15, 2018)

Dilpurni7 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> Congratulations for those who received invitations
> 
> ...


Improve PTE or IELTS score. Try PTE if you havent maybe would help you get superior english points. That would help a lot. All the best


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello, I would strongly recommend to please appear for PTE after a thorough 1 month preparation and you shall get your desired score of 79+. Please DO NOT waste your money on IETLS as this will not take you though. Coming from my past experience a person will always be short of 0.5 points.


----------



## Sherjel (Jun 22, 2020)

Hi guyz,
Hopefully everyone is doing well. 
I have 80+5 points with superior english. I have 3 years & 10 months on shore experience. Is there any chance of getting an invite? D.O.E is 22 june. I have only claimed experience after deemed date which is 2 years & 10 months.


----------



## trevor jk (May 11, 2020)

Hello guys

I'm a little confused. Can we still apply for 190 from offshore - or is it no longer applicable?
Can we still put in our EOI application to NSW or is it totally closed off now? Appreciate your help.


----------



## Mohit 9440 (Apr 5, 2018)

trevor jk said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I'm a little confused. Can we still apply for 190 from offshore - or is it no longer applicable?
> Can we still put in our EOI application to NSW or is it totally closed off now? Appreciate your help.


Hello,

Yes please. You can lodge the EOI. Lodging the EOI in NSW is open however the nomination is temporary close. Hopefully state nomination should open in September.


----------



## zrszzk (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi all,

I wanna ask about the skills assessment.
I'm still having my Master degree in USYD, and currently working part-time as a Project Management Assistant in a residential real estate development company.
Do you guys know if they look at both your degrees (Bachelor and Master) to assess the relevance of "field of study"? Cause in my Bachelor degree I took courses like "Real Estate Finance", "Project Management", "Human resource management" etc. My Master degress focus more on corporate finance side.
Another question is that, my title now is still an assistant. Will it be qualified as a project admin?

Thank you all for helping out!


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello guys 

Any update about the NSW190 visa , 

When it will be open ?


----------



## Rafigh (Oct 26, 2020)

kr589 said:


> Hi, i am in the process of preparing the documents for my skills assessment for Project Administrator / Coordinator (ANZC 511112) and i have a few doubts. I am currently preparing my project list template. I was wondering if u had to submit or did submit any additional project documents like project charter, project schedule, risk registers or project photos in addtion to the project list template.


Hello Did you get your skill assesment?


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi guys,

any idea if project admim will get any invite in this financial year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sherjel.anzar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> any idea if project admim will get any invite in this financial year


Even the premier of NSW will not be able to answer that

Cheers


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

NB said:


> Even the premier of NSW will not be able to answer that
> 
> Cheers


🤪


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

sherjel.anzar said:


> 🤪


Actually SA removed 511112 this year from their DAMA.... nothing to do with NSW but apparently a bad sign....


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

you are also waiting for invitation from NSW?


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

sherjel.anzar said:


> you are also waiting for invitation from NSW?


Yes I am


----------



## sherjel.anzar (Oct 28, 2020)

usalcie said:


> Yes I am


how many points you got?
you recon project admin will be in the new list??


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi Friends 

many hopes for offshore project admin ??? Did anyone receive the invite ?


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Dilpurni7 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> many hopes for offshore project admin ??? Did anyone receive the invite ?


Hi!

Yes I received the invite for 190 in March (NSW) and applied. Waiting patiently now, processing times has been updated 3 times with the latest saying it will be within 10-13 months. Wbu?


----------



## Dilpurni7 (Mar 8, 2019)

nlq679 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes I received the invite for 190 in March (NSW) and applied. Waiting patiently now, processing times has been updated 3 times with the latest saying it will be within 10-13 months. Wbu?



Still waiting for the invite ☹


----------



## Ritzy74 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me how many years work experience is needed to get a successful assessment as a Project Administrator?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Ritzy74 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many years work experience is needed to get a successful assessment as a Project Administrator?


 Typically you need a relevant field of study and at least one year of post-qualification relevant employment. If your employment is before your qualification, then you need three years of highly relevant employment in addition to at least one year of highly relevant employment in the last five years.

See attachment for reference. I hope this helps.


----------



## Kayla_W (Feb 20, 2021)

I've heard somebody received 190 grant today for project admin
Lodge April 2020 offshore

Does anyone hear the same?

Mine lodge since Dec 2019 onshore and stuck offshore currently, still under 'Received'


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi
Anyone know when NSW 190 list updated which one including Project Administrator because in current list it is not there.

Thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Avi Patel said:


> Hi
> Anyone know when NSW 190 list updated which one including Project Administrator because in current list it is not there.
> 
> Thanks


NSW just like most states is currently focusing on priority list. We will have to wait till July and see if they continue with the priority list or they revert back to the old list.


----------



## neha maher (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Group members, i have questions if someone can help me please. i did apply for program administrator assessment through vetassess on priority basis and received negative outcome. It will be great if you guys can help me by sharing your valuable experience regarding what should i do now ? should i go for reassessment or not ? and if i do proceed for reassessment or appeal how long does it take to receive outcome back and what are the chances to received positive outcome after applying? really appreciate your help in this as i am really stressed and do not know what should i do now. Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

neha maher said:


> Hi Group members, i have questions if someone can help me please. i did apply for program administrator assessment through vetassess on priority basis and received negative outcome. It will be great if you guys can help me by sharing your valuable experience regarding what should i do now ? should i go for reassessment or not ? and if i do proceed for reassessment or appeal how long does it take to receive outcome back and what are the chances to received positive outcome after applying? really appreciate your help in this as i am really stressed and do not know what should i do now. Thank you so much in advance.


First, sorry to hear about your negative assessment. In order for us to help you, we need to understand the reason behind your negative outcome. Can you provide what was stated in your assessment outcome? Can you also list the documents you submitted as per Vetassess requirement? What is your field of study?

Regarding your question around reassessment timeframe, it usually takes 3 to 4 months. Unfortunately, reassessment is not eligible for priority.


----------



## downzones (May 6, 2021)

Hi All,

I have a question, I had recently got my positive assessment for 511112 from vetassess, maybe somewhere mid 2020 and during those times I was still studying for my master degree in construction project management and now I finally completed my degree. Waiting for 511112 to be enlisted back in the 190 occupation lists seems so far away and I would bet on the 189.

I am currently an employee in a construction industry and I'm basically doing mostly everything, I run a project by myself as well admin job too so I can see no problem to get the director letter signing me off as a project manager.

Question is since my past employment experience from 2018-2020 had been "assessed" by vetassess as project administrator, if I do another skill assessment and put these 2018-2020 work experiences as a project manager instead of project admin, will this raise a concern? 

Anyone had done this before? Cheers lads.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

downzones said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question, I had recently got my positive assessment for 511112 from vetassess, maybe somewhere mid 2020 and during those times I was still studying for my master degree in construction project management and now I finally completed my degree. Waiting for 511112 to be enlisted back in the 190 occupation lists seems so far away and I would bet on the 189.
> 
> ...


You cannot assess the same period with another designation 
That will raise a big red flag
Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

downzones said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question, I had recently got my positive assessment for 511112 from vetassess, maybe somewhere mid 2020 and during those times I was still studying for my master degree in construction project management and now I finally completed my degree. Waiting for 511112 to be enlisted back in the 190 occupation lists seems so far away and I would bet on the 189.
> 
> ...


Just to add to NB's comment, you will shoot yourself on the foot. If it was a different assessing authority, there would have been no issue.


----------



## Adi30 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hey Brother, did you get your skill assessment? I am facing the same issue your help would be appreciated.


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Adi30 said:


> Hey Brother, did you get your skill assessment? I am facing the same issue your help would be appreciated.


Are you in NSW also waiting?


----------



## cdtbk (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I worked in oil and gas projects 4 years ago as a project administrator (from 2011 to 2017) offshore (in Vietnam), I intend to apply for this skill assessment at this time. Is that possible now during this covid time. Does anyone know any agent familiar with this skill assessment?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cdtbk said:


> Hi everyone,
> I worked in oil and gas projects 4 years ago as a project administrator (from 2011 to 2017) offshore (in Vietnam), I intend to apply for this skill assessment at this time. Is that possible now during this covid time. Does anyone know any agent familiar with this skill assessment?
> Thank you for your help.


Covid doesn't stop you from applying for assessment. Your first step will be to check the Vetassess eligibility criteria. Are you onshore or offshore? From memory, here is a couple of things you might need;

*1. First Step:* Check Project Admin Information sheet https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portal...sessment/Program_or_Project_Administrator.pdf
*2. Statement of Service:* as per template for each job https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/qualification_assessment/VETASSESS_Statement_of_Service _template.pdf
*3. Provide Either:* Payslip or Tax Records or Bank Statement or Superannuation details.
*4. Project Template:* Project information, project charter, documentations, project pictures (tools being used), schedules, project summary reports. See template link https://www.vetassess.com.au/Portals/0/Downloads/templates/Program or Project Administrator_Project List Template (ANZSCO 511112).pdf?ver=2020-01-09-144003-617
*5. Qualification:* Bachelor's and or Masters degree and transcripts
*6. Identity:* Passport, Photo, Self declaration form
*7.* Resume


----------



## cdtbk (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi Shabaranks
I'm preparing my project list but don't understand what I should write about the methodology/ tools being used. Besides, in the "key stakeholders" section, do I need to list all internal stakeholders or just external ones. Could you please help clarify?
Thank you


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

cdtbk said:


> Hi Shabaranks
> I'm preparing my project list but don't understand what I should write about the methodology/ tools being used. Besides, in the "key stakeholders" section, do I need to list all internal stakeholders or just external ones. Could you please help clarify?
> Thank you


For project methodology, they are referring to Prince2, Agile, Waterfall, Lean, PMI etc. And for the tools they mean things like Microsoft Project, Excel, JIRA, ServiceNow, Power BI, Tableau etc. So basically, you just have to name them and provide screenshots if you can. If you can't provide screenshots, just state it is against the company policy and get a letter from your company stating the same.

Regarding the stakeholders, if you are unable to provide the list, just state same thing as above and get a letter to back your claim.

In such situation, they might contact your employer to verify your claims. I hope this helps.


----------



## cdtbk (Jul 14, 2021)

Hi Shabaranks
It really helps, thank you so much.


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi All,

NSW just updated SOL list there is no project administrator in 190 List but It is in 491 list so my question is can we apply for 491 while residing in Sydney? Or any chance to add this occupation in 190 list soon?


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Avi Patel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> NSW just updated SOL list there is no project administrator in 190 List but It is in 491 list so my question is can we apply for 491 while residing in Sydney? Or any chance to add this occupation in 190 list soon?


Really sad that project administrator is not included like 19-20 in 190... need to find another way...

To your question, yes, you can apply for 491 while residing in Sydney and only move when you are granted 491. I don't think the list will change in the future though, considered that it took months for NSW to finalise the list.


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

usalcie said:


> Really sad that project administrator is not included like 19-20 in 190... need to find another way...
> 
> To your question, yes, you can apply for 491 while residing in Sydney and only move when you are granted 491. I don't think the list will change in the future though, considered that it took months for NSW to finalise the list.


Thanks for reply.


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi All,

I have one question like If I got NSW 491 invitation and grant than should I have to compulsory move to NSW regional or any regional in Australia?


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Avi Patel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have one question like If I got NSW 491 invitation and grant than should I have to compulsory move to NSW regional or any regional in Australia?


You should move to the RDA that nominates you. If you wish to move to other regional areas, you should advise and ask approval from the RDA that nominated you first.

Have you got any invitation ?


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

usalcie said:


> You should move to the RDA that nominates you. If you wish to move to other regional areas, you should advise and ask approval from the RDA that nominated you first.
> 
> Have you got any invitation ?


Thanks for your reply,
No I haven't got any invitation


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Avi Patel said:


> Thanks for your reply,
> No I haven't got any invitation


No worries. Which RDA you are going to apply and which stream?


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

usalcie said:


> No worries. Which RDA you are going to apply and which stream?



Stream 3 and Far south coast RDA


----------



## usalcie (Mar 4, 2020)

Avi Patel said:


> Stream 3 and Far south coast RDA


I think you are safe if you have 90 points (75+15 points from 491)


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

usalcie said:


> I think you are safe if you have 90 points (75+15 points from 491)


Thanks


----------



## Ashafi (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi . Can someone confirm if 75 points are sufficient for 190 offshore applicant for 511112. With provincial nomination it will be 75+5. Just wandering if its competitive enough or should I still try to increase my points somehow.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ashafi said:


> Hi . Can someone confirm if 75 points are sufficient for 190 offshore applicant for 511112. With provincial nomination it will be 75+5. Just wandering if its competitive enough or should I still try to increase my points somehow.


Anything less then 90+5 for offshore applicants have no chance in near future 
Cheers


----------



## Ashafi (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks. In pre pandemic 75 used to considered good points for project and program administrator occupation. You said 95+5 is must. Is it true for even this occupation..?
Also when should we expect to have offshore applications open.. no state including SA has opened nominations for this occupation.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Ashafi said:


> Thanks. In pre pandemic 75 used to considered good points for project and program administrator occupation. You said 95+5 is must. Is it true for even this occupation..?
> Also when should we expect to have offshore applications open.. no state including SA has opened nominations for this occupation.


The points you are stating is pre-pandemic. Currently, there are no states open to offshore applicant. Besides, NSW has removed Project Admin from their 190 occupation list, which then leaves SA as the only option when states re-open to offshore. So NB is right to say you should expect 90+5 as there are many applicants waiting since March 2020.


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

Is there anyone receive NSW 491 invitation in September round?


----------



## Ashafi (Sep 5, 2021)

shabaranks said:


> The points you are stating is pre-pandemic. Currently, there are no states open to offshore applicant. Besides, NSW has removed Project Admin from their 190 occupation list, which then leaves SA as the only option when states re-open to offshore. So NB is right to say you should expect 90+5 as there are many applicants waiting since March 2020.


*Thanks. That completely makes sense. I can reach to 85 point max by improving PTE( taking my score to 79 each). So do you think 85+5 will work. Or you firmly believe that less than 90+5 has no chance*


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Ashafi said:


> *Thanks. That completely makes sense. I can reach to 85 point max by improving PTE( taking my score to 79 each). So do you think 85+5 will work. Or you firmly believe that less than 90+5 has no chance*


To be honest, I don't know how many points will be required until they start inviting. So you just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Avi Patel (Mar 18, 2021)

Avi Patel said:


> Is there anyone receive NSW 491 invitation in September round?


Is there anyone who receive NSW 491 invitation in the September round?


----------



## MonicaC (Oct 19, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
I am in the process of filling the Project List Template to apply for skills assessment as Project Administrator, I would like to ask If someone would be able to share the project list template sample with me so I can have an idea of what Vetassess really need in the the list of projects, as I have worked so far in 4 projects and in the editable PDF provided on vetassess' website there is no much space to write down all my tasks and the projects purpose, I would like to have an idea what they really need so I can avoid adding unnecessary or too much information as I don't want to make vetassess confused. Thanks


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all,
I'm working as a Project Planner for more than 5years. The experience is after the comletion of a dimploma in QS including Project Management as module further i've completed my bachelors in Civil Engineering. Will VETASSESS consider my full working experiencet to get assesed as Program Administrator? Please let me know.


----------



## nlq679 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi,
It will all depend on your roles and responsibilities as a project planner and how they match up with the R&R of whats required for 511112 assessment with VETASSESS.
I work as a Project Manager so before I got my assessment I made sure my R&R was aligned with the VETASSESS requirement and added any other relevant info before I got my manager to sign off on my reference with the company letterhead.

Judging from your qualifications, you should be ok, so long as the work you are doing is related to 511112 and you have 2+years of post qualification experience.

Hope this helps!


----------



## My Anfa (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I'll start processing.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Just posting to keep this thread alive for those that might be looking for information relevant to this occupation.


----------



## Danisha (8 mo ago)

Hi,
Is it mandatory to submit IELTS or any English test results for 511112 Vetasses assessment?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Danisha said:


> Hi,
> Is it mandatory to submit IELTS or any English test results for 511112 Vetasses assessment?


No it is not required for Vetassess Skilled Assessment.


----------



## Ashita.Chaturvedi (Jul 27, 2019)

Hello All,

Does anyone to know or can share a link to understand the July 2022 allocations for the job code. and does 511112 ven feature in the list?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

A****a.Chaturvedi said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone to know or can share a link to understand the July 2022 allocations for the job code. and does 511112 ven feature in the list?


You have to wait for all States & Territories to announce their list. We should have a clear visibility by end of July/early August. 🤞


----------



## Junepiya (5 mo ago)

Hi all.
I am struggling with preparing documents for VESASSESS. I would like to have some advices. Do I have to provide all additional documents listed on project list template or I can only provide some of them? because my very first project was more than 5 years ago with first employer so it is hard to get all the additional documents.

Please help. Cheers !


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Junepiya said:


> Hi all.
> I am struggling with preparing documents for VESASSESS. I would like to have some advices. Do I have to provide all additional documents listed on project list template or I can only provide some of them? because my very first project was more than 5 years ago with first employer so it is hard to get all the additional documents.
> 
> Please help. Cheers !


It is advisable to provide as much document as you can to ensure you get a positive assessment. If however you are unable to provide any document such as Risk register, Project charter, schedule etc, then get a letter from your employer stating you are unable to provide such documents due to a non disclosure agreement. I hope this helps. Cheers!!


----------



## Junepiya (5 mo ago)

shabaranks said:


> It is advisable to provide as much document as you can to ensure you get a positive assessment. If however you are unable to provide any document such as Risk register, Project charter, schedule etc, then get a letter from your employer stating you are unable to provide such documents due to a non disclosure agreement. I hope this helps. Cheers!!


Thank you for your quick response. That's very helpful advice. 
I will try to get documents as much as I can. Thanks again !


----------



## TerrySSS (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone. 

I try to apply for the skills assessment for project administrator, but I rarely saw the visa granted for this occupation. So I am really worried that I would not even get a invitation from the state government. As an offshore applicants, there is some problems that I am looking forward to your helps.

1. Which state do you recommend? Apparently I knew that not every state would keep the project administrator on the occupation list, like Queensland.
2. How much points that would get an invitation from different state government?
3. How many people that would finally get the visa for this occupation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

TerrySSS said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I try to apply for the skills assessment for project administrator, but I rarely saw the visa granted for this occupation. So I am really worried that I would not even get a invitation from the state government. As an offshore applicants, there is some problems that I am looking forward to your helps.
> 
> ...


It's not just this occupation that has been affected, multiple other occupations have been affected as well due to the pandemic. I will advise you look into each individual state occupation list as most of the states have just recently updated their list.


----------



## tamour (4 mo ago)

Hi All
I am working as a Senior Programme Manager with UK's Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office (FCDO). I am based in Islamabad and work within British Embassy in Pakistan. I have been in Project and Programme Management for over 10 years now and hold a Project Management Professional certification (since 2015 I have maintaining my credentials). I also hold numerous trainings in Project and Programme Management. I hold a Master's degree in Management Sciences and work on large international development programmes from the donor end (UKaid). 

I wanted to ask what chances do I have if I apply for Project Management skillset? Also, which state is best option to choose to increase the likelihood of getting a nomination?

Many thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

tamour said:


> Hi All
> I am working as a Senior Programme Manager with UK's Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office (FCDO). I am based in Islamabad and work within British Embassy in Pakistan. I have been in Project and Programme Management for over 10 years now and hold a Project Management Professional certification (since 2015 I have maintaining my credentials). I also hold numerous trainings in Project and Programme Management. I hold a Master's degree in Management Sciences and work on large international development programmes from the donor end (UKaid).
> 
> I wanted to ask what chances do I have if I apply for Project Management skillset? Also, which state is best option to choose to increase the likelihood of getting a nomination?
> ...


You should be able to apply under 511112 Project/Program Administrator. Note that there are additional documents which will be required for a positive assessment by Vetassess. You can find this on Vetassess website. Regarding states that have this occupation, you should check NSW, SA, VIC, ACT and NT.


----------



## neil7908 (May 30, 2020)

Hi there,

I created 2 EOIs a few weeks ago, both for the 491 under 511112 but 1 for South Australia and one for New South Wales. We got an email on Friday with an invitation to apply from NSW, which we were of course delighted about.

However, we have now received an invite on the other EOI from South Australia, and considering further we would prefer to accept that.

Is there any issue in turning down the invite from NSW? Should we just ignore the email from them and just withdraw that EOI? Or is there something else we should do? We dont want to do anything that will cause us to be denied.

Any help or thoughts appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

neil7908 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I created 2 EOIs a few weeks ago, both for the 491 under 511112 but 1 for South Australia and one for New South Wales. We got an email on Friday with an invitation to apply from NSW, which we were of course delighted about.
> 
> ...


Congrats on securing an invite. You don't need to do anything. You can simply ignore the invite from NSW. 
So others can have an idea, please share your points breakdown and if you are onshore or offshore. Cheers!


----------



## natljlp (3 mo ago)

shabaranks said:


> Congrats on securing an invite. You don't need to do anything. You can simply ignore the invite from NSW.
> So others can have an idea, please share your points breakdown and if you are onshore or offshore. Cheers!


Sorry for the delay, hadn't realised there was a response. Many thanks for your help. 

I am offshore and have a total of 95 points.


----------



## joooyrg (1 mo ago)

neil7908 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I created 2 EOIs a few weeks ago, both for the 491 under 511112 but 1 for South Australia and one for New South Wales. We got an email on Friday with an invitation to apply from NSW, which we were of course delighted about.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! Can I please ask a few questions?I am also waiting for invite..

When did you lodge your EOI to NSW? I thought it was taken out of the list lastyear? I become hopeful when I read your post.

I have 90points and currently onshore. I have 2 years exp.
Could you please let me know yours? Thank you.


----------

